# Adulterio (from: libero.it) - Tradirà ancora?



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

*Adulterio (from: libero.it)*

*TURCHIA: PUNITA PER ADULTERIO, MOZZATI NASO E ORECCHIE*

(di Furio Morroni)

ANKARA - Ancora un "delitto d'onore" in Turchia, ma stavolta di un'efferatezza senza precedenti, tanto che il Paese, pur abituato a questo cruento fenomeno, è sotto shock: una donna di 23 anni è stata mutilata del naso e delle orecchie, accoltellata all'addome e abbandonata in un campo a morire dissanguata per "lavare l'onore" della famiglia che la sospettava di avere una relazione extraconiugale. Ne ha dato notizia oggi, sdegnata, la stampa turca riferendo che teatro della raccapricciante vicenda è un villaggio nella provincia di Agri, una regione a grande maggioranza curda nella Turchia orientale alla frontiera con l'Iran e l'Armenia. 

La giovane, di cui sono state rese note solo le iniziali, Y.A., è stata trovata in fin di vita e ricoverata in ospedale, dove versa in gravi condizioni. La polizia ha sinora fermato otto persone ritenute responsabili delle atroci torture inflitte alla donna e della sua tentata uccisione. Secondo la stampa si tratterebbe di membri della famiglia del marito della donna, che risulta irreperibile ed è ricercato. La questione dei delitti d'onore è stata sollevata dall'Ue, che ha sollecitato la Turchia a impegnarsi per debellare questa piaga sociale in vista della sua adesione al blocco europeo. Il governo di Ankara ha in effetti inasprito le pene per i responsabili di questo genere di crimine. Ha eliminando allo stesso tempo la possibilità di riconoscere, come avveniva in passato, l'attenuante della "grave provocazione" e ha equiparato la responsabilità dei mandanti a quella degli esecutori materiali, visto che le famiglie erano solite affidare il compito di uccidere a membri minorenni (non imputabili) del clan familiare, in modo da lasciare il delitto impunito. Inoltre negli ultimi tempi il governo e le associazioni per i diritti umani hanno intensificato gli sforzi nella lotta al fenomeno, anche istituendo "squadre speciali" formate da esperti nel campo sociale e familiare, insegnanti, infermiere e religiosi che operano nelle aree a maggiore rischio. In non pochi casi è avvenuto che donne sono state uccise soltanto perché "colpevoli" di aver rivolto la parola a un estraneo, per aver richiesto la trasmissione di una canzone alla radio o, peggio, per essere state violentate. 

Tuttavia, a detta di molti esperti, la pratica dei delitti d'onore in Turchia è particolarmente persistente anche per la sovrapposizione di usi tribali con interpretazioni antifemminili della lettera di alcune prescrizioni del Corano da parte degli imam di campagna. Di fatto però i delitti d'onore non sono tollerati solo nel sud-est rurale del Paese a maggioranza curda, dove si registrano con maggiore frequenza, ma anche tra le fasce della popolazione meno abbiente e meno istruita di Istanbul dove, stando a un rapporto presentato venerdì nella metropoli turca da John Austin, membro britannico dell'Assemblea parlamentare del Consiglio d'Europa, almeno una persona a settimana è vittima di un delitto d'onore. In tutta la Turchia nel quinquennio 2003- 2007 i morti per questo crimine sono stati oltre 1.100.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *...tradirà ancora, secondo voi?*
> 
> *TURCHIA: PUNITA PER ADULTERIO, MOZZATI NASO E ORECCHIE*
> 
> ...


letteralmente abominevole.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

*Di fronte a queste barbarie sicuramente non mi chiedo se tradira'ancora!*


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> letteralmente abominevole.


...se la metti sottoforma di crudeltà ti do ragione...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

e poi ci lamentiamo del nostro paese.
Ringraziamo Iddio di viverci.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

titolo detestabile; ci sono casi in cui l'ironia è inopportuna


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Di fronte a queste barbarie sicuramente non mi chiedo se tradira'ancora!*


...la l'egge' in quei posti è quella...a tua discrezione se tradire o no...sai quello che ti spetta...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> titolo detestabile; ci sono casi in cui l'ironia è inopportuna


...ecco i perbenisti...dico anche a te, senza discutere, che in quei luoghi si ragiona in un determinato modo...a te (te per modo di dire) scegliere se tradire o meno...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...la legge in quei posti è quella...a tua discrezione se tradire o no...sai quello che ti spetta...


Ed e' una legge barbara!

A tua discrezione se tradire o no una straminchia!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ecco i perbenisti...dico anche a te, senza discutere, che in quei luoghi si ragiona in un determinato modo...a te (te per modo di dire) scegliere se tradire o meno...



col culo degli altri siam tutti finocchi.
Non essere nati lì è solo questione di culo
Concordo sull'ironia fuori luogo.
Cazzo c'entra il perbenismo non so..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Non e' questione di perbenismo, ma di civilta' piuttosto.

Aborro la violenza di ogni tipo, rispondere violenza a una violenza ( di qualunque tipo questa sia) lo trovo incivile e contradditorio.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' questione di perbenismo, ma di civilta' piuttosto.
> 
> Aborro la violenza di ogni tipo, rispondere violenza a una violenza ( di qualunque tipo questa sia) lo trovo incivile e contradditorio.


sopratutto considerato che se tradisce lui col picio che gli fanno una schifezza del genere.
da paura...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...se la metti sottoforma di crudeltà ti do ragione...


e sotto che forma vorresti metterla scusa?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' una legge barbara!
> 
> A tua discrezione se tradire o no una straminchia!


Secondo me, scusa se lo dico, sei una di quelle che in auto, in un centro abitato va a 200 km/h e poi, se succede qualcosa si lamenta pure.
Non si sta discutendo del giusto o non giusto (anch'io non lo trovo giusto se è per questo) e la mia non è ironia.
In quei paesi i tradimenti non sono ammessi a tal punto di ridurre in fin di vita i fedifraghi.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ecco i perbenisti...dico anche a te, senza discutere, che in quei luoghi si ragiona in un determinato modo...a te (te per modo di dire) scegliere se tradire o meno...









stai scherzando, spero... cosa c'entra il perbenismo con una cosa come quella che hai riportato?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sotto che forma vorresti metterla scusa?


Il punto è che lei ha tradito e la ti puniscono. Punto. Atroce, atrocissimo, superatroce...ma la funziona così. ma nonostante ciò c'è ancora (e ci sarà sempre) chi farà il temerario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...la l'egge' in quei posti è quella...a tua discrezione se tradire o no...sai quello che ti spetta...





Airforever ha detto:


> ...ecco i perbenisti...dico anche a te, senza discutere, che in quei luoghi si ragiona in un determinato modo...a te (te per modo di dire) scegliere se tradire o meno...


 
a parte che lì non si ragiona così, tant'è che il tutto è stato fatto di nascosto, e non in pubblica piazza, e che ha creato sconcerto.
se anche fosse quella la legge, non significherebbe certo che è una cosa giusta! cazzo, tra un po' salta fuori che anche l'infibulazione non è sbagliata, perché da qualche parte è tradizione!


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Air, la legge non è quella, quelli sono gli usi tribali che la legge cerca di combattere in quanto ritenuti disumani. Il tradimento non è certo una bella azione ma da qui a dire che mantenendo certi usi uno può scegliere consapevolmente se tradire o no mi pare inopportuno. Per me è barbarie allo stato puro. Anche perchè, mi chiedo, se fosse stato il marito a tradire la punizione sarebbe stata la stessa?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero... cosa c'entra il perbenismo con una cosa come quella che hai riportato?


Sareste stati più contenti se le avrebbero dato una pacca sulla spalla, né????


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Secondo me, scusa se lo dico, sei una di quelle che in auto, in un centro abitato va a 200 km/h e poi, se succede qualcosa si lamenta pure.
> Non si sta discutendo del giusto o non giusto (anch'io non lo trovo giusto se è per questo) e la mia non è ironia.
> In quei paesi i tradimenti non sono ammessi a tal punto di ridurre in fin di vita i fedifraghi.


air ma che paragoni fai?
fosse per te condanneresti ancora l'adulterio come un reato penale...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Secondo me, scusa se lo dico, sei una di quelle che in auto, in un centro abitato va a 200 km/h e poi, se succede qualcosa si lamenta pure.
> Non si sta discutendo del giusto o non giusto (anch'io non lo trovo giusto se è per questo) e la mia non è ironia.
> In quei paesi i tradimenti non sono ammessi a tal punto di ridurre in fin di vita i fedifraghi.



NON SONO AMMESSI PER LE DONNE!

Guarda un particolare che fa la differenza.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il punto è che lei ha tradito e la ti puniscono. Punto. Atroce, atrocissimo, superatroce...ma la funziona così. ma nonostante ciò c'è ancora (e ci sarà sempre) chi farà il temerario.


è una legge sbagliata, i paesi che rispettano i diritti dell'uomo dovrebbero indignarsi


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NON SONO AMMESSI PER LE DONNE!
> 
> Guarda un particolare che fa la differenza.


 
...ora capisco il perchè siete nervosette...forse più per la differenza tra sessi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il punto è che lei ha tradito e la ti puniscono. Punto. Atroce, atrocissimo, superatroce...ma la funziona così. ma nonostante ciò c'è ancora (e ci sarà sempre) chi farà il temerario.


ma Marcolì, l'hai letto tutto l'articolo che ci hai postato?
tra l'altro sbaglio o dicono che la famiglia SOSPETTAVA il tradimento?
nei posti come quelli, non esiste civiltà. punto.
comunque e comunque sia andata la cosa, è il fatto che funzioni così, sbagliato a priori. anche se l'avessero trovata a trombarsi mezza cittadina, sarebbe sbagliato.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sareste stati più contenti se le avrebbero dato una pacca sulla spalla, né????


cioè, secondo te la soluzione è massacrare chi tradisce?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sareste stati più contenti se le avrebbero dato una pacca sulla spalla, né????


No sono contenta che la gente vada in giro sfigurata!


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è una legge sbagliata, i paesi che rispettano i diritti dell'uomo dovrebbero indignarsi


...ma tradire non è un diritto dell'uomo sposato...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sareste stati più contenti se le avrebbero dato una pacca sulla spalla, né????


ma tu sei fuori di testa.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No sono contenta che la gente vada in giro sfigurata!


Se non avesse tradito non sarebbe sfigurata...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ora capisco il perchè siete nervosette...forse più per la differenza tra sessi...



uhmm e tu perche' sei nervosetto?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ora capisco il perchè siete nervosette...forse più per la differenza tra sessi...


 
certo certe differenze sono dure da mandar giù, una legge dovrebbe essere tale x tutti i cittadini e non solo x una parte di essi. Ma tale legge se anche fosse applicata a tutti continuerebbe a rimanere sbagliata e inumana


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se non avesse tradito non sarebbe sfigurata...


alla prossima ti segnalo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se non avesse tradito non sarebbe sfigurata...



Air ma vai va... vai a vivere in Turchia!


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, secondo te la soluzione è massacrare chi tradisce?


nossignora!


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma tradire non è un diritto dell'uomo sposato...


 
e invece è un diritto mutilare e ridurre in fin di vita una persona che si sospetta aver compiuto un adulterio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ora capisco il perchè siete nervosette...forse più per la differenza tra sessi...


air ma stai scherzando?
è la barbaria che c'è alla base, che fa incazzare.
ci sono posti in cui se una donna viene stuprata, la lapidano. ti pare normale? civile?
se accadesse all'uomo che stupra, la troverei comunque una barbaria.
idem se nell'articolo che hai postato, il traditore fosse uomo.
noi siamo nervose (che poi chi l'ha detto che siamo nervose?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    perché ci dà fastidio il totale calpestamento dei diritti e del rispetto della persona in quanto tale, a prescindere dal sesso o dal motivo.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla prossima ti segnalo


Cosa vuol dire che mi segnali?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma tradire non è un diritto dell'uomo sposato...


E' libero arbitrio...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

pensare a quello che deve avere provato questa povera ragazza, per altro  solo sospettata di tradimento, e leggere queste cose mi da ' il vomito.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

air fai cancellare questo 3d.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma tradire non è un diritto dell'uomo sposato...





Airforever ha detto:


> Se non avesse tradito non sarebbe sfigurata...


ma che ti sta prendendo Marco?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> air ma stai scherzando?
> *è la barbaria che c'è alla base, che fa incazzare.*
> ci sono posti in cui se una donna viene stuprata, la lapidano. ti pare normale? civile?
> se accadesse all'uomo che stupra, la troverei comunque una barbaria.
> ...


Concordo, infatti nessuno sta esultando con tanto di spumante e paste.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo, infatti nessuno sta esultando con tanto di spumante e paste.


ci mancherebbe altro!
ma fare spallucce e dire "lì funziona così" come se questo giustificasse l'atto, lascia basiti sai?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' libero arbitrio...


E allora vedi? Libero arbitrio? Ok, te l'abbuono: Tu tradisci per libero arbitrio, il tradito reagisce con libero arbitrio che può andare dal perdona all'omicidio. Cerca di capire il senso di ciò che scrivo, la morale della favola.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *...tradirà ancora, secondo voi?*


Bè, ovviamente sì.
Non lei, ma altre.
come lei aveva dei precedenti a cui guardare, ma non s'è fermata, seppur conscia della pena che rischiava.
Perchè?
Perchè a volte non è la cosa più ragionevole quella che si fa. Non si riflette, si fa del male, si agisce d'istinto, di cuore, di pancia.
Si sbaglia? Certo. Eppure fa riflettere, piuttosto, che ci siano donne che non ragionano solo in base alla pena attesa in caso di errore ma in base al loro sentire.
La domanda, air, si ritorce contro di te, temo.
Ti sei mai chiesto perchè sei stato tradito? Cosa mancava alle tue ex compagne? Certo, erano egoiste e superficiali, chi più chi meno, ma credi davvero che si tradisca solo per 'fregola' e che basti una pena dura e il tradimento svanisca?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E allora vedi? Libero arbitrio? Ok, te l'abbuono: Tu tradisci per libero arbitrio, il tradito reagisce con libero arbitrio che può andare dal perdona all'omicidio. Cerca di capire il senso di ciò che scrivo, *la morale della favola*.


scusa ma non l'ho capita neanche io.
forse non ci stiamo capendo... prova a spiegarti


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe altro!
> ma fare spallucce e dire "lì funziona così" come se questo giustificasse l'atto, lascia basiti sai?


ù

Non è una questione di giustificazione. Il fatto è che ognuno deve prendersi la responsibilità di ogni minima azione. Questo non vuol dire che sia giusto mutilare un traditore, ma...tu tradisci, paghi le conseguenze. Ingiusto il gesto, concordo, ma è una conseguenza...un qualcosa 'post'.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe altro!
> ma fare spallucce e dire "lì funziona così" come se questo giustificasse l'atto, lascia basiti sai?



Veramente un calcio in culo ai diritti umani!

Io rimango allibita che nessuno abbia mosso un dito contro queste barbarie


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Non è una questione di giustificazione. Il fatto è che ognuno deve prendersi la responsibilità di ogni minima azione. Questo non vuol dire che sia giusto mutilare un traditore, ma...tu tradisci, paghi le conseguenze. Ingiusto il gesto, concordo, ma è una conseguenza...un qualcosa 'post'.


tu paghi sempre le conseguenze dei tuoi gesti?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma non l'ho capita neanche io.
> forse non ci stiamo capendo... prova a spiegarti


Si parla di libero arbitrio, giusto?
Quindi, per quella donna era giusto tradire, per i parenti no.
Comprendo lei, comprendo loro.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E allora vedi? Libero arbitrio? Ok, te l'abbuono: Tu tradisci per libero arbitrio, il tradito reagisce con libero arbitrio che può andare dal perdona all'omicidio. Cerca di capire il senso di ciò che scrivo, la morale della favola.


 non l'ho capita.... 
il dolore che si infligge tradendo non è paragonabile al dolore inferto con le botte o l'omicidio.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu paghi sempre le conseguenze dei tuoi gesti?


Onestamente si


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Onestamente si


si air. stiamo parlando di mutilazione.
non di saltare la cena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente un calcio in culo ai diritti umani!
> 
> Io rimango allibita che nessuno abbia mosso un dito contro queste barbarie


dire un calcio in culo, non rende l'idea. 
è come se non si fosse a conoscenza che questi esistono. sono sconvolta.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non l'ho capita....
> il dolore che si infligge tradendo non è paragonabile al dolore inferto con le botte o l'omicidio.


...questo lo dici tu perchè, per libero arbitrio ritieni che il male psicologico sia inferiore di quello fisico...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Non è una questione di giustificazione. Il fatto è che ognuno deve prendersi la responsibilità di ogni minima azione. Questo non vuol dire che sia giusto mutilare un traditore, ma...tu tradisci, paghi le conseguenze. Ingiusto il gesto, concordo, ma è una conseguenza...un qualcosa 'post'.


 ma infatti paghi la conseguenza che il tradito è libero di inferti: lasciarti, metterti sotto stress psicologico chiedendo dettagli, vedere la sofferenza causata.... 
c'è differenza fra questo e una conseguenza 'fisica'!! Che sarebbe abominevole anche rispetto ad un crimine fisico (come una violenza). 
Le punizioni, le conseguenze, nel mondo civile, non sono MAI fisiche!!


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si parla di libero arbitrio, giusto?
> Quindi, per quella donna era giusto tradire, per i parenti no.
> Comprendo lei, comprendo loro.


sono cose che non possono essere messe sullo stesso piano. Non puoi paragonare il furto di una gallina con uno stupro. Ad ogni gesto ci deve essere una risposta proporzionale, tradimento=separazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si parla di libero arbitrio, giusto?
> Quindi, per quella donna era giusto tradire, per i parenti no.
> Comprendo lei, comprendo loro.


marco io non riesco a comprendere chi tratta un altro essere umano in questa maniera. esattamente come non riesco a comprendere un pedofilo che stupra un bambino, anche se nella sua mente è giusto farlo!!!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...questo lo dici tu perchè, per libero arbitrio ritieni che il male psicologico sia inferiore di quello fisico...


 no, ritengo che fare del male fisico è sempre ingiusto e barbaro.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si air. stiamo parlando di mutilazione.
> non di saltare la cena


Gioia, non sono scemo, capisco la gravità.
Sta di fatto che la donna, se stava al proprio posto non sarebbe stata trattata così. Ingiustamente, concordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si parla di libero arbitrio, giusto?
> Quindi, per quella donna era giusto tradire, per i parenti no.
> Comprendo lei,* comprendo loro*.








   scusa ma come fai a comprenderli? posso capire se si fossero solo arrabbiati.. ma ti rendi conto di cosa le hanno fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non sono scemo, capisco la gravità.
> Sta di fatto che la donna, se stava al proprio posto non sarebbe stata trattata così. Ingiustamente, concordo.


si air, hai ragione tu.
ciao


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, ritengo che fare del male fisico è sempre ingiusto e barbaro.


...evidentemente non conosci nulla di psicologia...non offenderti, ma hai detto una grande cacchiata. Hai mai sentito il detto...più o meno dice che si può ferire molto più con una parola che con un gesto? Non è detto a caso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non sono scemo, capisco la gravità.
> Sta di fatto che la donna, se stava al proprio posto non sarebbe stata trattata così. Ingiustamente, concordo.


questo è un giustificare quello che le hanno fatto. non convididerlo, ma giustificarlo. e, onestamente, da te non me lo sarei aspettata.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Che poi, marco, se per me è gravissimo e dolorosissimo che tu non mi saluti ad es (magari non mi hai nemmeno vista) sono autorizzata a picchiarti?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma come fai a comprenderli? posso capire se si fossero solo arrabbiati.. ma ti rendi conto di cosa le hanno fatto?


Si, ma se il tradimento avesse portato al suicidio il marito della donna? Immagino che la colpa era ancora di quest'ultimo, in quanto 'esagerato'...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...questo lo dici tu perchè, per libero arbitrio ritieni che il male psicologico sia inferiore di quello fisico...


Madonna santa... come se una violenza ne giustificasse un'altra.

Ma la logica?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...evidentemente non conosci nulla di psicologia...non offenderti, ma hai detto una grande cacchiata. Hai mai sentito il detto...più o meno dice che si può ferire molto più con una parola che con un gesto? Non è detto a caso.


 ...disarmante .


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...evidentemente non conosci nulla di psicologia...non offenderti, ma hai detto una grande cacchiata. Hai mai sentito il detto...più o meno dice che si può ferire molto più con una parola che con un gesto? Non è detto a caso.


Ma figuarti se mi offendo perchè non capisco di psicologia!!
TI invito solo a pensare un attimo: che società CIVILE è quella in cui ci si fa giustizia da sè? Quella in cui la violenza come forma di riscatto da un torto è avvallata?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, ma se il tradimento avesse portato al suicidio il marito della donna? Immagino che la colpa era ancora di quest'ultimo, in quanto 'esagerato'...


E no e' colpevole lei????

Ma ti rendi conto di che razza di ragionamenti fai?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Madonna santa... come se una violenza ne giustificasse un'altra.
> 
> *Ma la logica?*


Esisterà logica solo quando ogni essere umano non farà torto agli altri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Che poi, marco, se per me è gravissimo e dolorosissimo che tu non mi saluti ad es (magari non mi hai nemmeno vista) sono autorizzata a picchiarti?


non è il paragone giusto.
non salutare non è "vietato".
marco parte dal presupposto che siccome in certi paesi, il tradimento (ovviamente da parte della donna) è vietato dalla legge, allora è comprensibile che una traditrice faccia questa fine. esattamente, aggiungo io, come è comprensibile che in texas un assassino venga condannato a morte (e giustiziato).
come ragionamento di marco non è sbagliato: se rubi vai in galera, questa è la legge.
quello che mi lascia allibita, realmente allibita, è che non consideri illegale più questo che il tradimento...oltre che immorale, inumano, bestiale, trucido, aberrante, abominevole, non riguardevole dei diritti umani, ecc ecc, ma che lo "comprenda"...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma figuarti se mi offendo perchè non capisco di psicologia!!
> TI invito solo a pensare un attimo: che società CIVILE è quella in cui ci si fa giustizia da sè? Quella in cui la violenza come forma di riscatto da un torto è avvallata?


Peggio ancora una societa' in cui lo stato ammette il farsi giustizia da se!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...evidentemente non conosci nulla di psicologia...non offenderti, ma hai detto una grande cacchiata. Hai mai sentito il detto...più o meno dice che si può ferire molto più con una parola che con un gesto? Non è detto a caso.


air... a questa donna è stata tolta la dignità, ancor prima di essere stata picchiata e deturpata. la condanna l'hanno fatta le parole e le mani hanno fatto il resto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, ma se il tradimento avesse portato al suicidio il marito della donna? Immagino che la colpa era ancora di quest'ultimo, in quanto 'esagerato'...


se uno si suicida perché scopre il tradimento ha già problemi di suo.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Esisterà logica solo quando ogni essere umano non farà torto agli altri.


Ma non dire cazzate.

Veramente... come raggiungeresti quest'obiettivo, sfigurando chi fa del male?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E no e' colpevole lei????
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di che razza di ragionamenti fai?


 
Tu sei una di quelle che se si trova un ladro in casa le offre il caffè...perchè se per caso lo massacri di botte poi ti prendi tu la colpa.
Certo che è colpevole lei! Che poi la reazione dei parenti sia stata animalesca e non umana lo so anch'io!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Air, ma se io mi suicidio perchè mi hanno licenziato a causa della crisi, di chi è la colpa?
Io capisco tu possa avere un'idea, ma sei limitato, perdonami se te lo dico: non cambi idea nemmeno con le mine antiuomo e questo è un limite enorme in un uomo adulto. Inoltre fingi di parlare con noi ma nemmeno ascolti i pareri diversi.
Guarda che basta dire 'a questo non avevo pensato, ci rifletto', così per cambiare?
Se no che li butti a fare i soldi dalla psico? Per sentirti dire che non tutti ragionano come te? Guarda che il passo successivo è aprirsi al pensiero degli altri e come minimo valutarlo!
 E fanno 150 euro, mando fatura, grazie!


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate.
> 
> Veramente... come raggiungeresti quest'obiettivo, sfigurando chi fa del male?


Non tradendo così nessuna reazione mi aspetterà dietro l'angolo. Ma il punto è sempre lo stesso: giudicare chi reagisce in base alla reazione e mai chi ci porta alla reazione stessa.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Air, ma se io mi suicidio perchè *mi hanno licenziato a causa della crisi*, di chi è la colpa?
> Io capisco tu possa avere un'idea, ma sei limitato, perdonami se te lo dico: non cambi idea nemmeno con le mine antiuomo e questo è un limite enorme in un uomo adulto. Inoltre fingi di parlare con noi ma nemmeno ascolti i pareri diversi.
> Guarda che basta dire 'a questo non avevo pensato, ci rifletto', così per cambiare?
> Se no che li butti a fare i soldi dalla psico? Per sentirti dire che non tutti ragionano come te? Guarda che il passo successivo è aprirsi al pensiero degli altri e come minimo valutarlo!
> E fanno 150 euro, mando fatura, grazie!


 
...azzz, che paragone eh????


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è il paragone giusto.
> non salutare non è "vietato".
> marco parte dal presupposto che siccome in certi paesi, il tradimento (ovviamente da parte della donna) è vietato dalla legge, allora è comprensibile che una traditrice faccia questa fine. esattamente, aggiungo io, come è comprensibile che in texas un assassino venga condannato a morte (e giustiziato).
> come ragionamento di marco non è sbagliato: se rubi vai in galera, questa è la legge.
> quello che mi lascia allibita, realmente allibita, è che non consideri illegale più questo che il tradimento...oltre che immorale, inumano, bestiale, trucido, aberrante, abominevole, non riguardevole dei diritti umani, ecc ecc, ma che lo "comprenda"...


 hai ragione, ma è come se per un furto di una caramella ad  un bambino (per il quale la caramella è preziosa!) si finisse picchiati da una folla inferocita perchè il bimbo piange, o no?
che poi io sono contraria ad OGNI violenza, che sia anche contro il peggiore degli stupratori, inclusa la pena di morte....


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non tradendo così nessuna reazione mi aspetterà dietro l'angolo. Ma il punto è sempre lo stesso: giudicare chi reagisce in base alla reazione e mai chi ci porta alla reazione stessa.


 
ok, ma in certi paesi è quasi impossibile mollare il marito che non si ama +. e adesso come la mettiamo?????? resto tutta la vita con un uomo che magari mi hanno appioppato a mia insaputa perchè nel mio paese ci sono leggi del casso???


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tu sei una di quelle che se si trova un ladro in casa le offre il caffè...perchè se per caso lo massacri di botte poi ti prendi tu la colpa.
> Certo che è colpevole lei! Che poi la reazione dei parenti sia stata animalesca e non umana lo so anch'io!


 ma allora se io lascio il mio ragazzo perchè non lo amo più e lui si suicida, di chi è la colpa? 
Guarda, mi fai paura.
Mi sembri di quelli che non si rassegnano quando vengono lasciati/traditi e fanno le stragi. E lo dico con timore reale.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Tu sei una di quelle che se si trova un ladro in casa le offre il caffè...perchè se per caso lo massacri di botte poi ti prendi tu la colpa.*
> *Certo che è colpevole lei*! Che poi la reazione dei parenti sia stata animalesca e non umana lo so anch'io!


 
secondo me oggi tu non stai bene..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Marco mi stai facendo paura


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...azzz, che paragone eh????


 allora cambia paragone ma leggi oltre la prima riga...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non sono scemo, capisco la gravità.
> Sta di fatto che la donna, *se stava al proprio posto* non sarebbe stata trattata così. Ingiustamente, concordo.


Torna dall'analista.
Veramente, parli come una persona con discreti problemi.
Capisco tu non abbia superato il tradimento, ma considerare una punizione corporale come possibile risposta al tradimento e' una logica malata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tu sei una di quelle che se si trova un ladro in casa le offre il caffè...perchè se per caso lo massacri di botte poi ti prendi tu la colpa.
> Certo che è colpevole lei! Che poi la reazione dei parenti sia stata animalesca e non umana lo so anch'io!


 
ma cosa ti stai inventando?????? e tu invece al ladro cosa fai? gli spari alla schiena, magari quando è già in strada che scappa?
ma lei è colpevole di cosa? e se l'avesse lasciato senza tradirlo, e si fosse suicidato?
ah no. lì non avrebbe neanche potuto lasciarlo sicuramente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Torna dall'analista.
> Veramente, parli come una persona con discreti problemi.
> Capisco tu non abbia superato il tradimento, ma considerare una punizione corporale come possibile risposta al tradimento e' una logica malata.


concordo al 100% dall'inizio alla fine.

marco i tuoi scritti sono disarmanti.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

hai dentro una rabbia feroce che cerchi in tutti i modi di controllare.. però non ci riesci. vai in cerca di notizie come questa perché in loro trova giustificazione la tua rabbia.
tu non faresti mai una cosa del genere, lo so bene.. ma stai attento lo stesso: perché la rabbia covata a lungo è pericolosissima.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Aggiungo che non si puo' obbligare nessuno a rimanerci fedeli con le minacce e la paura.
Questo e' quello che fanno le dittature e in piccola scala e' il meccanismo nelle relazioni "malate".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungo che non si puo' obbligare nessuno a rimanerci fedeli con le minacce e la paura.
> Questo e' quello che fanno le dittature e in piccola scala e' il meccanismo nelle relazioni "malate".


 
non si può obbligare nessuno a rimanerci fedeli in nessuna maniera. non si dovrebbe obbligare nessuno a fare nulla. men che meno si dovrebbe punire che non fa ciò che ci aspettiamo.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> concordo al 100% dall'inizio alla fine.
> 
> marco i tuoi scritti sono disarmanti.


non sono solo disarmanti ma offensivi e incivili.
Che stia qualche annetto in turchia e poi torni a delirare ste cazzate qui.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si può obbligare nessuno a rimanerci fedeli in nessuna maniera. non si dovrebbe obbligare nessuno a fare nulla. men che meno si dovrebbe punire che non fa ciò che ci aspettiamo.


 che poi questo articolo al massimo dimostra che ANCHE SE obblighi e punisci in modo efferato... non otterrai il risultato...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono solo disarmanti ma offensivi e incivili.
> Che stia qualche annetto in turchia e poi torni a delirare ste cazzate qui.


per me sono disarmanti. quando qualcosa mi fa cadere le braccia e non riesco a dargli una definizione, per me è disarmante.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non sono scemo, capisco la gravità.
> Sta di fatto che la donna, se stava al proprio posto non sarebbe stata trattata così. Ingiustamente, concordo.


tu sei perfetto ? sbaglierai mai nella tua vita ?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si può obbligare nessuno a rimanerci fedeli in nessuna maniera. non si dovrebbe obbligare nessuno a fare nulla. men che meno si dovrebbe punire che non fa ciò che ci aspettiamo.



Assolutamente si, quello a prescindere.

Mi riferivo alla logica cagona di Air a proposito delle conseguenze: obbligare qualcuno a rimanerci fedeli con la paura della morte e delle botte e' la prima violenza commessa.
Violenza genera solo violenza e non viene ottenuto nessun risultato. Si tradira' comunque


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2009)

trovo rivoltante che si mescolino carote (il tradimento e la recidiva) con patate (violazioni GRAVI E INESCUSABILI dei diritti umani!)


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

E sinceramente air non trovo nemmeno corretto che tu vada via quando ti senti vagamente in torto, pur di evitare il confronto o il ripensare a ciò che hai detto usando ottiche diverse. Poi magari torni fra qualche gg facendo finta di niente o dicendo 'ho imparato che non tutti possono pensarla come me'.
Guarda che non ce n'è UNO che ti avvalli, questo non ti fa pensare?


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...se la metti sottoforma di crudeltà ti do ragione...


 In che senso? Sotto quale altra forma lo si potrebbe mettere? E' crudeltà.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E sinceramente air non trovo nemmeno corretto che tu vada via quando ti senti vagamente in torto, pur di evitare il confronto o il ripensare a ciò che hai detto usando ottiche diverse. Poi magari torni fra qualche gg facendo finta di niente o dicendo 'ho imparato che non tutti possono pensarla come me'.
> Guarda che non ce n'è UNO che ti avvalli, questo non ti fa pensare?


magari deve lavorare.


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2009)

*già...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> In che senso? Sotto quale altra forma lo si potrebbe mettere? E' crudeltà.


E' crudeltà, inciviltà e mancanza di rispetto morale, etico ed umano.  Non scordiamoci che se queste manifestazioni tribali sono abominevoli, il nostro diritto per molto tempo (fino agli anni '60) contemplava pene lievi per il cosiddetto delitto d'onore... non si mozzava nulla, si sparava per ammazzare, punto; e dopo 5 max 6 anni si usciva con l'aura di persona che aveva riscattato l'onore!!!
Insomma tutte le civiltà ed i popoli hanno avuto il loro periodo buio...
Bruja

p.s. Mi riferisco alla frase di Iris che hai per firma... condivisibile ma solo a metà, forse che le menzogne non hanno ucciso e non uccidono, in modo virtuale e reale, spesso e volentieri? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' crudeltà, inciviltà e mancanza di rispetto morale, etico ed umano. Non scordiamoci che se queste manifestazioni tribali sono abominevoli, il nostro diritto per molto tempo (fino agli anni '60) contemplava pene lievi per il cosiddetto delitto d'onore... non si mozzava nulla, si sparava per ammazzare, punto; e dopo 5 max 6 anni si usciva con l'aura di persona che aveva riscattato l'onore!!!
> Insomma tutte le civiltà ed i popoli hanno avuto il loro periodo buio...
> Bruja
> 
> ...


Le menzogne generalmente ce le raccontiamo tutti i giorni, per vivere. In forma di omissioni, distrazioni e bugie vere e proprie.
Una banalità: basta pensare a tutto quello che scordiamo quando ci compriamo una bistecca. Oddio, in tanti ancora ignorano cosa ci sta dietro (ieri Report un filo di orrida luce l'ha dato), ma chi lo sa, me per primo, spesso dimentica.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

sono a pagina 5 e nn ho letto tutto...ma quello che più mi fa specie è che la turchia dovrebbe entrare a far parte della comunità europea....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le menzogne generalmente ce le raccontiamo tutti i giorni, per vivere. In forma di omissioni, distrazioni e bugie vere e proprie.
> *Una banalità: basta pensare a tutto quello che scordiamo quando ci compriamo una bistecca*. Oddio, in tanti ancora ignorano cosa ci sta dietro (ieri Report un filo di orrida luce l'ha dato), ma chi lo sa, me per primo, spesso dimentica.


Hanno condotto uno studio sui bambini (9-10 anni) in Olanda su questa cosa: l'80% dei bambini non associa la carne del supermercato all'animale; il 90% non ha saputo riconoscere una melanzana ne distinguere un cetriolo da una zucchina


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono a pagina 5 e nn ho letto tutto...ma quello che più mi fa specie è che la turchia dovrebbe entrare a far parte della comunità europea....


 Ehhh... lo pretende sor Obama!


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hanno condotto uno studio sui bambini (9-10 anni) in Olanda su questa cosa: l'80% dei bambini non associa la carne del supermercato all'animale; il 90% non ha saputo riconoscere una melanzana ne distinguere un cetriolo da una zucchina


Pazzesco, ma alla fine normale. Tutto è organizzato perchè saltino l'associazione.
Ho visto il film denuncia sui Mc Donald's... mostruoso... un giovane in perfetta salute si è nutrito per un mese là dentro, pranzo cena e colazione... ne è uscito massacrato!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le menzogne generalmente ce le raccontiamo tutti i giorni, per vivere. In forma di omissioni, distrazioni e bugie vere e proprie.
> Una banalità: basta pensare a tutto quello che scordiamo quando ci compriamo una bistecca. Oddio, in tanti ancora ignorano cosa ci sta dietro (*ieri Report un filo di orrida luce l'ha dato*), ma chi lo sa, me per primo, spesso dimentica.


allucinante.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ehhh... lo pretende sor Obama!


 e ci mettiamo a pigreco mezzi a dirgli sì?


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e ci mettiamo a pigreco mezzi a dirgli sì?


 Credo proprio di si... come da 60 anni a questa parte....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pazzesco, ma alla fine normale. Tutto è organizzato perchè saltino l'associazione.
> Ho visto il film denuncia sui Mc Donald's... mostruoso... un giovane in perfetta salute si è nutrito per un mese là dentro, pranzo cena e colazione... ne è uscito massacrato!


Si l'ho visto quel programma _Oversize me_... certo non ci vuole la scienza per capire che non si puo' vivere di McDonald.Non a caso hanno messo le insalate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo proprio di si... come da 60 anni a questa parte....


voglio la cittadinanza australiana


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pazzesco, ma alla fine normale. Tutto è organizzato perchè saltino l'associazione.
> Ho visto il film denuncia sui Mc Donald's... mostruoso... un giovane in perfetta salute si è nutrito per un mese là dentro, pranzo cena e colazione... ne è uscito massacrato!


bhè ma scusa, è ovvio che se fai una dieta a base di mac donald stai di merda.
Mica lo spacciano per cibo magro e salutare


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto quel programma _Oversize me_... certo non ci vuole la scienza per capire che non si puo' vivere di McDonald.Non a caso hanno messo le insalate


 Era la risposta ad un giudice, in una causa intentata da due ragazze adolescenti, che negava ci si potesse ridurre così in un solo mese, anche consumando tutti i pasti lì.
Anche i medici erano increduli a fine mese... esami terribili, da pericolo di vita.
Tra l'altro usano sostanze dagli effetti simili agli oppiacei, che danno assuefazioni e crisi di astinenza.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ma scusa, è ovvio che se fai una dieta a base di mac donald stai di merda.
> Mica lo spacciano per cibo magro e salutare


Non è ovvio... gli effetti sono terribili, una cosa è dire che non fa bene (ovvio), un'altra è vedere cosa succede ad una persona perfettamente sana ed in forma... in un mese, è arrivato ad un passo dall'infarto coronarico, e all'insufficienza epatica cronica.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è ovvio... gli effetti sono terribili, una cosa è dire che non fa bene (ovvio), un'altra è vedere cosa succede ad una persona perfettamente sana ed in forma... in un mese, è arrivato ad un passo dall'infarto coronarico, e all'insufficienza epatica cronica.


Immagino...ma se ti sbafi patatine fritte per un mese , dolci grassissimi e coca cola a tutto spiano credo tu abbia i medesimi effetti...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Immagino...ma se ti sbafi patatine fritte per un mese , dolci grassissimi e coca cola a tutto spiano credo tu abbia i medesimi effetti...


 Io starei molto peggio, ora non ho la forma fisica di quel ragazzo all'inizio del suo esperimento.
Però è terribile... soprattutto vedere come fidelizzano i bambini, con tecniche manipolatorie molto sofisticate, che diventeranno consumatori abituali da adulti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è ovvio... gli effetti sono terribili, una cosa è dire che non fa bene (ovvio), un'altra è vedere cosa succede ad una persona perfettamente sana ed in forma... in un mese, è arrivato ad un passo dall'infarto coronarico, e all'insufficienza epatica cronica.


bah amichino, anche per me è ovvio, sinceramente. non è che se vai al mac rischi la morte e che se vai ogni giorno a pranzo colazione e cena da valburger, ti fa bene.
quella da fast-food è un'alimentazione del cazzo e non si può pensare che non dia problemi, se adottata come norma alimentare.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era la risposta ad un giudice, in una causa intentata da due ragazze adolescenti, che negava ci si potesse ridurre così in un solo mese, anche consumando tutti i pasti lì.
> Anche i medici erano increduli a fine mese... esami terribili, da pericolo di vita.
> Tra l'altro usano sostanze dagli effetti simili agli oppiacei, che danno assuefazioni e crisi di astinenza.


Pero' alle ragazzine adolescenti chi gliel'ha fatto fare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Queste cause americane per me vanno contro il buon senso, si nutrono di merda poi si lamentano. Io il McDonald lo mangio come mangio tutto non ho nessun problema, neanche il sovrappeso

Comunque ti ripeto avevano fatto un programma Oversize me... il tizio era monitorato dal medico settimanalmente... ingrassato come un porco ma nessuna assuefazione, anzi non ne poteva piu' porello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Pero' alle ragazzine adolescenti chi gliel'ha fatto fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























cazzo come i malati di cancro ai polmoni che fanno causa alle ditte produttrici di sigarette, perché il cancro gli è venuto per colpa del fumo. chi minchia gliel'ha detto di fumare?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo come i malati di cancro ai polmoni che fanno causa alle ditte produttrici di sigarette, perché il cancro gli è venuto per colpa del fumo. chi minchia gliel'ha detto di fumare?


vabbè, se alle ragazzine adolescenti nessuno dice che stan mangiando grassi saturi allo stato puro cazzo di colpa ne hanno? Sono adolescenti...
casomai un adulto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' alle ragazzine adolescenti chi gliel'ha fatto fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se ti abituano da piccolo a nutrirti di merda, lo fai senza accorgertene. Il cervello lo abitui lentamente, e poi non ne puoi fare a meno facilmente.
Ora il fast food c'è anche nelle mense scolastiche... sono disperati. Tu semina da piccolo, e vedrai che raccolto. 
Le adolescenti in questione erano vittime inconsapevoli, alla fine la loro responsabilità personale era ridottissima.
Difficile da credersi, ma è così.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, se alle ragazzine adolescenti nessuno dice che stan mangiando grassi saturi allo stato puro cazzo di colpa ne hanno? Sono adolescenti...
> casomai un adulto.


i genitori o comunque dei tutori li avranno? gli stessi che stanno pagando l'avvocato per fare causa al mac, ad esempio? io da ragazzina sapevo che mangiavo la merda, comunque, è che me ne fottevo e continuavo a mangiarla.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bah amichino, anche per me è ovvio, sinceramente. non è che se vai al mac rischi la morte e che se vai ogni giorno a pranzo colazione e cena da valburger, ti fa bene.
> quella da fast-food è un'alimentazione del cazzo e non si può pensare che non dia problemi, se adottata come norma alimentare.


 Molti americani si nutrono così, tutti i giorni, ed infatti muoiono. Ma sono veri drogati, hanno crisi di astinenza terribili.
Il cibo di quel tipo agisce sul cervello.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo come i malati di cancro ai polmoni che fanno causa alle ditte produttrici di sigarette, perché il cancro gli è venuto per colpa del fumo. chi minchia gliel'ha detto di fumare?



Pero' loro hanno preso una paccata di soldi dalla Philip Morris...

Piuttosto mi chiedo perche' nessuno denunci le cause farmaceutiche, la vera droga socialmente accettabile, dannose quanto le malattie che curano


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i genitori o comunque dei tutori li avranno? gli stessi che stanno pagando l'avvocato per fare causa al mac, ad esempio? io da ragazzina sapevo che mangiavo la merda, comunque, è che me ne fottevo e continuavo a mangiarla.


 Gli avvocati sono pagati da un'associazione slow food... i genitori mangiano come loro, sono abituati a farlo da molti anni.
Guarda che non è così semplice...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molti americani si nutrono così, tutti i giorni, ed infatti muoiono. Ma sono veri drogati, hanno crisi di astinenza terribili.
> *Il cibo di quel tipo agisce sul cervello*.


credo che tu abbia ragione: io non vado spessissimo da mc D, ma quando ci vado mi rendo conto che entro per ordinare sempre ed ineluttabilmente la stessa cosa, che avverto la necessità di mangiare lì, e dire che a casa potrei cucinarla benissimo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molti americani si nutrono così, tutti i giorni, ed infatti muoiono. Ma sono veri drogati, hanno crisi di astinenza terribili.
> Il cibo di quel tipo agisce sul cervello.



Ehhh togli il McDonald si nutrirebbero a cazzo comunque. Il loro problema e' quello, non hanno una _cultura alimentare_.

Le assuefazioni sono molto relative


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Molti americani si nutrono così, tutti i giorni, ed infatti muoiono*. Ma sono veri drogati, hanno crisi di astinenza terribili.
> Il cibo di quel tipo agisce sul cervello.


 
lo bensò amichino. e infatti ribadisco: il problema non è il mac in sè, ma l'educazione alimentare che si ha/dà. se l'americano è quello con il più alto tasso di obesità, ci sarà un motivo? tra l'altro obesità che quanto e più del mac o i fastfood in genere, ammazza.
dire quindi che il MAC è nocivo, mi sembra sbagliato (a meno che non si voglia boicottare il mac...


... hai comprato valburger?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i genitori o comunque dei tutori li avranno? gli stessi che stanno pagando l'avvocato per fare causa al mac, ad esempio? io da ragazzina sapevo che mangiavo la merda, comunque, è che me ne fottevo e continuavo a mangiarla.



tu, non tutti gli adolescenti lo sanno quel che fa bene e quel che fa male.
Infatti gli adolescenti son la miglior esca per cazzate.
Gli riesci a propinare di tutto di più. Oltretutto se costa un cazzo come mac che con 5 euro sbafi tanto.
I genitori, la maggior parte delle volte se ne fottono.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia ragione: io non vado spessissimo da mc D, ma quando ci vado mi rendo conto che entro per ordinare sempre ed ineluttabilmente la stessa cosa, che avverto la necessità di mangiare lì, e dire che a casa potrei cucinarla benissimo


 
bah, io anche se entro in pizzeria per prendere una lattina di cocacola e sento il profumo della pizza, mi viene voglia di mangiarla.
mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista la realtà


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh togli il McDonald si nutrirebbero a cazzo comunque. Il loro problema e' quello, non hanno una _cultura alimentare_.
> 
> *Le assuefazioni sono molto relative*


Come tutte le assuefazioni, che sono quasi sempre psicologiche più che fisiche. Fa eccezione l'alcool... eroina e cocaina le sconfiggi fisicamente in poco tempo. Peccato che l'imprinting cerebrale sia terribile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' loro hanno preso una paccata di soldi dalla Philip Morris...
> 
> Piuttosto mi chiedo perche' nessuno denunci le cause farmaceutiche, la vera droga socialmente accettabile, dannose quanto le malattie che curano


lo so ma rimangono le cause del cazzo all'americana. 
perché le medicine ti spiegano precisamente quando prendere qualcosa, come e perché. e anche le conseguenze dell'assunzione.
sennò perché avrebbero iniziato a scrivere che il fumo uccide, sui pacchetti di sigarette?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti abituano da piccolo a nutrirti di merda, lo fai senza accorgertene. Il cervello lo abitui lentamente, e poi non ne puoi fare a meno facilmente.
> Ora il fast food c'è anche nelle mense scolastiche... sono disperati. Tu semina da piccolo, e vedrai che raccolto.
> Le adolescenti in questione erano vittime inconsapevoli, alla fine la loro responsabilità personale era ridottissima.
> Difficile da credersi, ma è così.


Ma infatti e' il prodotto della loro cultura. Non le spaccassero!

Parliamo di un popolo che ancora non ammette le parole Slave e Slavery  nei loro libri di storia


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia ragione: io non vado spessissimo da mc D, ma quando ci vado mi rendo conto che entro per ordinare sempre ed ineluttabilmente la stessa cosa, che avverto la necessità di mangiare lì, e dire che a casa potrei cucinarla benissimo


 Sono le sostanze truccate che mettono nella loro merda... provocano assuefazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bah, io anche se entro in pizzeria per prendere una lattina di cocacola e sento il profumo della pizza, mi viene voglia di mangiarla.
> mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista la realtà


no esimia, io parlo proprio di desiderio esagerato di bocconcini di pollo con salsa al curry...non è semplice voglia....è che quando entro da mc D vuol dire che ho perso


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli avvocati sono pagati da un'associazione slow food... i genitori mangiano come loro, sono abituati a farlo da molti anni.
> Guarda che non è così semplice...


infatti.
Ho letto di un'obesa con tre gemelli piccolissimi che li portava da mac perchè costa poco


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti e' il prodotto della loro cultura. Non le spaccassero!
> 
> Parliamo di un popolo che ancora non ammette le parole Slave e Slavery nei loro libri di storia


 Non le spaccano. Era un'indagine interna al loro mondo. E sanno che è colpa loro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu, non tutti gli adolescenti lo sanno quel che fa bene e quel che fa male.
> Infatti gli adolescenti son la miglior esca per cazzate.
> Gli riesci a propinare di tutto di più. Oltretutto se costa un cazzo come mac che con 5 euro sbafi tanto.
> *I genitori, la maggior parte delle volte se ne fottono.*


 
allora non andiamo a cercare colpevoli, che voglia questo essere inquadrato come il signor macdonald o come il signor burgerking, o il signor spizzico o qualsiasi altra puttanata.
tu genitore, hai il dovere di nutrire tuo figlio, dargli 10 dollari e spedirlo a un mac, non è il modo corretto per farlo e se a tuo figlio poi fa male, quanto meno fai un mea culpa.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so ma rimangono le cause del cazzo all'americana.
> perché le medicine ti spiegano precisamente quando prendere qualcosa, come e perché. e anche le conseguenze dell'assunzione.
> sennò perché avrebbero iniziato a scrivere che il fumo uccide, sui pacchetti di sigarette?


Ma Angiuledda per me le casa farmaceutiche si parano realmente il culo, mica ce la dicono tutta!

Lo possono anche scrivere infatti non cambia un cazzo chi vuole fumare fuma... ma niente piu' cause, quella e' l'unica differenza


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ho letto di un'obesa con tre gemelli piccolissimi che li portava da mac perchè costa poco


 Purtroppo è così... chi è dentro quel mondo, soprattutto se cominci a starci da piccolo, è rovinato.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so ma rimangono le cause del cazzo all'americana.
> perché le medicine ti spiegano precisamente quando prendere qualcosa, come e perché. e anche le conseguenze dell'assunzione.
> *sennò perché avrebbero iniziato a scrivere che il fumo uccide, sui pacchetti di sigarette?*


da quando hanno iniziato a fargli causa
Prima col piffero he lo scrivevano...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora non andiamo a cercare colpevoli, che voglia questo essere inquadrato come il signor macdonald o come il signor burgerking, o il signor spizzico o qualsiasi altra puttanata.
> *tu genitore, hai il dovere di nutrire tuo figlio, dargli 10 dollari e spedirlo a un mac, non è il modo corretto per farlo e se a tuo figlio poi fa male, quanto meno fai un mea culpa*.


 Non sono informati come te, non vivono nel tuo mondo, non sono cresciuti come te... capisci che se le radici sono diverse, il tuo discorso fa acqua?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no esimia, io parlo proprio di desiderio esagerato di bocconcini di pollo con salsa al curry...non è semplice voglia....è che quando entro da mc D vuol dire che ho perso


e se non li mangi vai in crisi d'astinenza, ti butti e rotoli a terra e schiumi dalla bocca?

per cortesia ragazzi...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non le spaccano. Era un'indagine interna al loro mondo. E sanno che è colpa loro.



Spaccassero intendo per chi chiede risarcimento alla McDonald o Burger King.

Sai cosa faranno di quest'indagine? Nulla. Assolutamente nulla... la McDonald ora t'informa che un panino apporta 600kcal e ciccia


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da quando hanno iniziato a fargli causa
> Prima col piffero he lo scrivevano...


 Infatti, la questione è quella! E sai che abituavano i bambini con le sigarette di cioccolato, coi pacchetti praticamente uguali a quelli veri?
Pensare solo alla responsabilità personale è riduttivo... certo conta anche quella, ma negare la perversità delle multinazionali con le loro tecniche di "aggancio" non ha senso.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono informati come te, non vivono nel tuo mondo, non sono cresciuti come te... capisci che se le radici sono diverse, il tuo discorso fa acqua?


ma infatti raga! stiam parlando di altre teste e altri modi di pensare.
se uno c'ha pochi soldi e non ha tempo  culturalmente è una pera non si fa tutti sti ragionamenti
Poi anche in italia non è che i bimbi obesi siano una minoranza eh??


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spaccassero intendo per chi chiede risarcimento alla McDonald o Burger King.
> 
> Sai cosa faranno di quest'indagine? Nulla. Assolutamente nulla... la McDonald ora t'informa *che un panino apporta 600kcal* e ciccia


è già qualcosa. con la paranoia della magrezza a tutti i costi vedrai che diminuiranno le vendite dei panini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se non li mangi vai in crisi d'astinenza, ti butti e rotoli a terra e schiumi dalla bocca?
> 
> per cortesia ragazzi...


se non li mangio non ho una crisi d'astinenza tipo eroinomane o cocainomane, ma mi rendo conto che quando cedo e vado da mc D provo un senso di soddisfazione.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spaccassero intendo per chi chiede risarcimento alla McDonald o Burger King.
> 
> Sai cosa faranno di quest'indagine? Nulla. Assolutamente nulla... la McDonald ora t'informa che un panino apporta 600kcal e ciccia


 E' un inizio, prima non faceva neanche quello. Si comncia così, come con le multinazionali di sigarette, che poi hanno finito di perdere decine di miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se non li mangi vai in crisi d'astinenza, ti butti e rotoli a terra e schiumi dalla bocca?
> 
> per cortesia ragazzi...


 Beh ora se vuoi portare il discorso a questo... ok, si cazzeggia.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ho letto di un'obesa con tre gemelli piccolissimi che li portava da mac perchè costa poco


Costa meno farsi un piatto di pasta.

Magari non c'ha voglia ed e' diverso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Angiuledda per me le casa farmaceutiche si parano realmente il culo, mica ce la dicono tutta!
> 
> Lo possono anche scrivere infatti non cambia un cazzo chi vuole fumare fuma... *ma niente piu' cause, quella e' l'unica differenza*


 
tipo?
boh non so... se un medicinale dà assuefazione, te lo dicono; se è pericoloso e può ucciderti, te lo dicono; se può farti venire malattie importanti, te lo dicono.
perché pensi che non ce la dicano tutta, angiunedda?

questa era l'unica differenza che volevano. certo non sperano che il fumatore smetta di farlo. ultimamente nei pacchetti di marlboro c'è scritto (all'interno ovviamente) "grazie per aver scelto marloboro. con passione ti offriamo sempre il nostro meglio"...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Costa meno farsi un piatto di pasta.
> 
> Magari non c'ha voglia ed e' diverso.


ai neonati dai la pasta??
quella l'ingolfava di milk shake  e cazzate varie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ora se vuoi portare il discorso a questo... ok, si cazzeggia.


ho descritto una crisi d'astinenza media; nè più, nè meno.
non voglio portare il discorso a questo, voglio allontanarlo dall'assurdo.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è già qualcosa. con la paranoia della magrezza a tutti i costi vedrai che diminuiranno le vendite dei panini


ma anche no visto che in america hanno altre abitudini culinarie e se ne fregano abbastanza della forma fisica .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da quando hanno iniziato a fargli causa
> Prima col piffero he lo scrivevano...


e io che ho detto?


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Costa meno farsi un piatto di pasta.
> 
> Magari non c'ha voglia ed e' diverso.


 In america no. Costa meno il big mac. Ed è più veloce. E sono abituati così.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ... hai comprato valburger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cazz ma valburger è tutto un altro cibo


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho descritto una crisi d'astinenza media; nè più, nè meno.
> non voglio portare il discorso a questo, voglio allontanarlo dall'assurdo.


 E' astinenza, lo dicono molti obesi. Esiste una dipendenza da cibo, per quanto a te possa sembrare un discorso assurdo.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

ma poi non ho mica capito il senso dei vostri discorsi..state dicendo che si fanno del male consciamente??
che mangiano da mac per sputtanarsi fegato e altro?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' astinenza, lo dicono molti obesi. Esiste una dipendenza da cibo, per quanto a te possa sembrare un discorso assurdo.



io so per certo che certe scatolette per cani sono tipo drogate....quando le do' al cane sembra fuori di testa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono informati come te, non vivono nel tuo mondo, non sono cresciuti come te... capisci che se le radici sono diverse, il tuo discorso fa acqua?


ok, quindi non capisco, come si risolve il problema? elimnando il mac?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io so per certo che certe scatolette per cani sono tipo drogate....quando le do' al cane sembra fuori di testa


Verissimo . Io ho faticato parecchio ad eliminare le caesar  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Ora però , a distanza di anni , non le mangiano più .


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, quindi non capisco, come si risolve il problema? elimnando il mac?


no, informando nei dettagli che cazzo c'è dentro e cosa può fare al corpo se ne abusi o mangi troppo.


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Le menzogne generalmente ce le raccontiamo tutti i giorni, per vivere. In forma di omissioni, distrazioni e bugie vere e proprie.
> Una banalità: basta pensare a tutto quello che scordiamo quando ci compriamo una bistecca. Oddio, in tanti ancora ignorano cosa ci sta dietro (ieri Report un filo di orrida luce l'ha dato), ma chi lo sa, me per primo, spesso dimentica.


Fililogicamente hai ragione... quello che intendevo io era che la menzogna, quanto la verità, possono essere usate per fini non perfettamente aderenti a quanto ci si aspetta da queste due variabili.
Come certe bugie hanno finalità "benevole" parimenti certe verità possono nascondere malizia, trasversalità, malafede e delazione.  Quante volte diciamo una verità che distrugge mentre una placida bugia avrebbe lasciato le cose invariate?  Cosa sia giusto non possiamo dirlo, ma é evidente che non si tratta della giustezza della verità o della menzogna, ma della statura della persona e delle motivazione per le quali le dice.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, quindi non capisco, come si risolve il problema? elimnando il mac?


 Intanto riducendo le pubblicità subliminali, l'approccio ai bambini (cartoni animati, pagliacci, giocattolini, parchi giochi, mense scolastiche) che gli permettono di sviluppare un imprinting potentissimo nella prima infanzia.
Poi creando una nuova "cultura" fisica... contro la sedentarietà, a favore di cibi più sani.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' astinenza, lo dicono molti obesi. Esiste una dipendenza da cibo, per quanto a te possa sembrare un discorso assurdo.


sisi, lo trovo assurdo e lo ribadisco. da ragazzina sono stata obesa, conosco obesi che non lo sono più, e nessuno ha avuto astinenza da cibo quando ha deciso di mettersi a dieta.
che poi giri il cazzo a non poter mangiare determinate cose, specialmente i primi giorni, ci sta tutto. ma da qua a definirla crisi d'astinenza, direi che ce ne passa veramente parecchio.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fililogicamente hai ragione... *quello che intendevo io era che la menzogna, quanto la verità, possono essere usate per fini non perfettamente aderenti a quanto ci si aspetta da queste due variabili.*
> Come certe bugie hanno finalità "benevole" parimenti certe verità possono nascondere malizia, trasversalità, malafede e delazione. Quante volte diciamo una verità che distrugge mentre una placida bugia avrebbe lasciato le cose invariate? Cosa sia giusto non possiamo dirlo, ma é evidente che non si tratta della giustezza della verità o della menzogna, ma della statura della persona e delle motivazione per le quali le dice.
> Bruja


 Questo è vero.
Ma infatti spesso la verità distrugge più di una bugia. E comunque si, dipende alla fine dalla statura dell'individuo, concordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io so per certo che certe scatolette per cani sono tipo drogate....quando le do' al cane sembra fuori di testa


ma quali drogate!
mettono esaltatori di sipidità e probabilmente feromoni.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sisi, lo trovo assurdo e lo ribadisco. da ragazzina sono stata obesa, conosco obesi che non lo sono più, e nessuno ha avuto astinenza da cibo quando ha deciso di mettersi a dieta.
> che poi giri il cazzo a non poter mangiare determinate cose, specialmente i primi giorni, ci sta tutto. ma da qua a definirla crisi d'astinenza, direi che ce ne passa veramente parecchio.


 L'astinenza è psicologica, e poco fisica. Anche se i carboidrati, dopo anni di eccessi, danno una dipendenza pure fisica, che si sconfigge con un po' di fatica.
Ma si dimagrisce con la testa.
In ogni caso la dipendenza da cibo è riconosciuta e curata.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tipo?
> boh non so... se un medicinale dà assuefazione, te lo dicono; se è pericoloso e può ucciderti, te lo dicono; se può farti venire malattie importanti, te lo dicono.
> perché pensi che non ce la dicano tutta, angiunedda?
> 
> questa era l'unica differenza che volevano. certo non sperano che il fumatore smetta di farlo. ultimamente nei pacchetti di marlboro c'è scritto (all'interno ovviamente) "grazie per aver scelto marloboro. con passione ti offriamo sempre il nostro meglio"...



Nel senso che nessuno citera' la Philip Morris per danni perche' avvisandoti si son parati il culo.
"noi te l'abbiamo detto se schiatti ti fotti ma da noi non avrai una lira"

Angiunedda raramente prendo medicine proprio perche' non mi fido di tutto quello che c'e' scritto. Devo anche dire che raramente sono malata.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma quali drogate!
> mettono esaltatori di sipidità e probabilmente feromoni.


scusa non ho capito perchè ti stupisci tanto..è venuto fuori che mettono sostanze che creano assuefazione anche nelle sigarette..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'astinenza è psicologica, e poco fisica. Anche se i carboidrati, dopo anni di eccessi, danno una dipendenza pure fisica, che si sconfigge con un po' di fatica.
> Ma si dimagrisce con la testa.
> In ogni caso la dipendenza da cibo è riconosciuta e curata.


La dipendenza da cibo e' riconosciuta e curata come malattia psicologica... ma la dipendenza sta inda capa, non vuol dire che sia il cibo a provocarla


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito perchè ti stupisci tanto..è venuto fuori che mettono sostanze che creano assuefazione anche nelle sigarette..


 Non lo capisco neanche io, la cosa è nota. Le mettono anche negli hamburger, e questo non lo sapevo.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La dipendenza da cibo e' riconosciuta e curata come malattia psicologica... ma la dipendenza sta inda capa, non vuol dire che sia il cibo a provocarla


 Come ogni cosa. Sta nella testa. Anche l'eroina o la nutella o la tv. Poi le endorfine che provocano e che ti danno l'assuefazione fisica stanno nel sangue... e quelle generalmente le sconfiggi in poco tempo, diverso a seconda della droga assunta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, informando nei dettagli che cazzo c'è dentro e cosa può fare al corpo se ne abusi o mangi troppo.


 
le tabelle nutrizionali sono comparse all'interno dei macdonald circa 10 anni fa. credo che la gente le prenda solo quando ha bisogno di cartoncino per fare i filtrini.
il servizio che ha visto mm (se non è lo stesso è uno simile) è vecchio di qualche anno, vorrei sapere a cosa è servito, ma credo a niente.
infine, la questione spinosa dell'americano obeso e quindi maggiormente a rischio problemi cardiorespiratori e tutti i problemi (circolazione, articolazioni, ipertensione, ecc ecc) legati all'obesità, è vecchio ancor più del servizio. il governo americano è da anni che è allarmato (ovviamente non gliene fregherebbe un cazzo, se tutti gli obesi non rapresentassero un costo)... anni fa parlarono di educazione alimentare all'interno delle scuole, pasti rivisti alle mense scolastiche, il tutto a partire ovviamente dalle scuole primarie. la domanda è: è stato fatto? se sì, l'hanno evidentemente fatto male, dato lo scarso risultato. se no, che hanno ora da lamentarsi?


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2009)

*vero*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E' astinenza, lo dicono molti obesi. Esiste una dipendenza da cibo, per quanto a te possa sembrare un discorso assurdo.


La compulsione smodata verso il cibo dà vere crisi da astinenza. Questo disturbo che non somiglia agli altri come la bulimia etc, si chiama Binge Eating Disorder e sta interessando una sempre maggiore percentuale della popolazione.
Pare che questo "disordine-dipendenza" non dipenda tanto dalla quantità degli alimenti quanto dalle loro qualità e componenti che mandano, non é chiaro quanto involontariamente, segnali erronei ai centri dell'appetito e della sazietà.
Sono ancora in corso studi.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa. Sta nella testa. Anche l'eroina o la nutella o la tv. Poi le endorfine che provocano e che ti danno l'assuefazione fisica stanno nel sangue... e quelle generalmente le sconfiggi in poco tempo, diverso a seconda della droga assunta.


Molti stai andando troppo lontano paragonando eroina e nutella.

Facciamo che la dipendenza da cibo e' solo ed esclusivamente cerebrale come cosa... mi sembri il tizio che tempo fa posto' la campagna contro la pornografia dicendo che dava problemi di assuefazione.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La compulsione smodata verso il cibo dà vere crisi da astinenza. Questo disturbo che non somiglia agli altri come la bulimia etc, si chiama *Binge Eating Disorder* e sta interessando una sempre maggiore percentuale della popolazione.
> *Pare che questo "disordine-dipendenza" non dipenda tanto dalla quantità degli alimenti quanto dalle loro qualità e componenti che mandano*, non é chiaro quanto involontariamente, segnali erronei ai centri dell'appetito e della sazietà.
> Sono ancora in corso studi.
> Bruja


Esatto, è quello... non ricordavo il nome!
Da dipendenza, è una vera droga.
Credo che oltre alla normale (ed accertata) dipendenza da carboidrati e zuccheri raffinati, ci siano sostanze dichiarate genericamente "aromi" che aumentano le endorfine nel cervello.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito perchè ti stupisci tanto..è venuto fuori che mettono sostanze che creano assuefazione anche nelle sigarette..


 
tipo?
non dirmi l'hashish nelle amadis ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti stai andando troppo lontano paragonando eroina e nutella.
> 
> Facciamo che la dipendenza da cibo e' solo ed esclusivamente cerebrale come cosa... mi sembri il tizio che tempo fa posto' la campagna contro la pornografia dicendo che dava problemi di assuefazione.


 Ok sto andando lontano... pensavo capissi la similitudine, pur nella chiarezza dell'ovvia differenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tipo?
> non dirmi l'hashish nelle amadis ...


no giuro! mettono proprio una sostanza che crea dipendenza..
ora cerco ma l'avevo visto in un servizio serio.

(magari mettessero hashish... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tipo?
> non dirmi l'hashish nelle amadis ...


 Cacao, per dirne una. Broncodilatatori per accentuare l'effetto della nicotina.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La compulsione smodata verso il cibo dà vere crisi da astinenza. Questo disturbo che non somiglia agli altri come la bulimia etc, si chiama Binge Eating Disorder e sta interessando una sempre maggiore percentuale della popolazione.
> Pare che questo "disordine-dipendenza" non dipenda tanto dalla quantità degli alimenti quanto dalle loro qualità e componenti che mandano, non é chiaro quanto involontariamente, segnali erronei ai centri dell'appetito e della sazietà.
> Sono ancora in corso studi.
> Bruja


Vero. Ma senza aspettare i risultati, se si mangiano cibi con scarso valore nutritivo (privi di sali, vitamine e quan'altro) ovviamente il tuo corpo chiedera' cibo...
Senza andare troppo lontano i pasti del McDonald riempiono per poche ore anche se apportano 2000kcal.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

*ad esempio*

La scienza conferma: danno dipendenza
Lo si è detto spesso negli ultimi anni: i dolci, in particolare la cioccolata, suscitano in molte persone un rapporto morboso che sfiora la dipendenza. Tra smentite e conferme, arriva ora una risposta certa che mette in risalto, nero su bianco, quello che si sa in proposito, tra dati di fatto e cause di un fenomeno che per molti golosoni è un’esperienza reale e quotidiana. Uno studio scientifico neozelandese che scoperto che i dolciumi, cioccolata in testa, creano uno stato di dipendenza fisica, del tutto simile a quella provocata dalle sigarette, poiché le sostanze in esse contenute vanno a stimolare le stesse aree del cervello sollecitate dalla nicotina. 
 Come spiega il dottor Simon Thornley, ricercatore presso il Servizio di salute pubblica regionale di Aukland, gli alimenti che contengono zucchero raffinato e farina hanno le stesse qualità additive del tabacco, Dice l’esperto: “I carboidrati fortemente trasformati, come i corn flakes, i dolci e i croissant aumentano rapidamente la quantità di zucchero nel sangue. E questo aumento vertiginoso dello zucchero stimola le stesse 

	
	
		
		
	


	




                               aree del cervello che sono coinvolte dalla dipendenza da nicotina e da altre droghe". 

Si tratta di una conclusione di peso, purtroppo, in tutti i sensi: molti di coloro che hanno problemi di obesità, secondo i ricercatori, non sarebbero infatti semplicemente avidi di dolci, ma letteralmente dipendenti. "I tossicodipendenti - conferma Thornley - non riescono a fermarsi, anche se sono consci delle conseguenze negative hanno un bisogno fisico delle sostanze da cui dipendono. Esattamente come fanno molti di coloro che mangiano troppi dolci". Come fare per correre ai ripari? Lo scienziato arriva a proporre iniziative di salute pubblica analoghe a quelle messe in campo contro il tabagismo, a partire da scritte sulle confezioni di dolciumi che avvertano sui potenziali rischi. Da parte nostra, soprattutto se abbiamo “ceduto al vizio” in occasione delle Feste, potrebbe funzionare la strategia che si mette in atto quando si cerca di smettere di fumare: se non riusciamo a privarci completamente del cioccolato della buona notte, forse possiamo almeno cominciare a ridurne le quantità, disintossicandoci un po’ per volta.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok sto andando lontano... pensavo capissi la similitudine, pur nella chiarezza dell'ovvia differenza.



Ed evitami le offese velate.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero. Ma senza aspettare i risultati, se si mangiano cibi con scarso valore nutritivo (privi di sali, vitamine e quan'altro) ovviamente il tuo corpo chiedera' cibo...
> Senza andare troppo lontano i pasti del McDonald riempiono per poche ore anche se apportano 2000kcal.


Il valore nutritivo non dipende nè da sali nè da vitamine. Ma dal bilanciamento di carboidrati proteine e grassi, e dalla loro quantità globale.
ll resto non sono nutrienti, ma altri tipi di sostanza, comunque necessarie al benessere dell'organismo.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed evitami le offese velate.


Anche tu, quelle non velate. La mia era chiarissima.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il valore nutritivo non dipende nè da sali nè da vitamine. Ma dal bilanciamento di carboidrati proteine e grassi, e dalla loro quantità globale.
> ll resto non sono nutrienti, ma altri tipi di sostanza, comunque necessarie al benessere dell'organismo.



Va bene hai capito il senso? Si?

Bene vai in pace.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'astinenza è psicologica, e poco fisica. Anche se i carboidrati, dopo anni di eccessi, danno una dipendenza pure fisica, che si sconfigge con un po' di fatica.
> Ma si dimagrisce con la testa.
> *In ogni caso la dipendenza da cibo è riconosciuta e curata*.


e sì che t'assicuro che io ero un carboidrato con le gambe, mangiavo, mi piaceva mangiare (per lo più cagate), mi sono messa a dieta e non ho avuto un giorno di giramento di coglioni (tranne quella volta che ero anche in spm  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
alt alt. la dipendenza da cibo è una cosa completamente diversa, e non si può certo dire che tutti gli obesi o tutti gli incalliti consumatori del mac ce l'abbiano. è una patologia ben precisa e inquadrata praticamente alla stregua di bulimia e anoressia. 
non facciamo confusione.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche tu, quelle non velate. La mia era chiarissima.


Non credo di averti offeso in nessun post.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no giuro! mettono proprio una sostanza che crea dipendenza..
> ora cerco ma l'avevo visto in un servizio serio.
> 
> (magari mettessero hashish...
> ...


ti ho chiesto dell'hashish nelle amadis perché era la voce che girava quando andavo a scuola

(e infatti tutti, speranzosi, abbiamo cominciato a comprarle  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

*non aggiungono sostanze ma aumentano la nicotina*

*Fumo: nicotina aumentata ad insaputa dei fumatori*

 						 						Pubblicato da Giuliano in News Mediche,  Primo Piano.
 						Lunedì, 3 Novembre 2008.





 Sette anni, gli ultimi presi a riferimento, per confermarci l’insana abitudine dei produttori di sigarette di tenersi stretti i pochi, si fa per dire, ancora clienti rimastigli e per farlo, quale miglior modo che tenerli legati a se’,se non amplificando oltremodo la dipendenza dalla nicotina rendendo più ardua, da parte dei fumatori, la disassuefazione al vizio del fumo. A confermarci la tendenza dei produttori di sigarette ad agire in tal senso, l’evidenza di come sia aumentato sensibilmente il contenuto di nicotina dai pacchetti di sigarette, l’11% in più rispetto al passato e, poiché, il segreto della dipendenza dalla sigaretta, oltre che altrove, risiede in larga misura da quest’alcaloide, l’aver concentrato nel cilindretto di carta più nicotina rende più difficile liberarsi dal vizio agendo anche sul numero di boccate che ogni fumatore esercita con la sua sigaretta.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sì che t'assicuro che io ero un carboidrato con le gambe, mangiavo, mi piaceva mangiare (per lo più cagate), mi sono messa a dieta e non ho avuto un giorno di giramento di coglioni (tranne quella volta che ero anche in spm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti.
Si puo' mangiare tutto con moderazione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> La scienza conferma: danno dipendenza
> Lo si è detto spesso negli ultimi anni: i dolci, in particolare la cioccolata, suscitano in molte persone un rapporto morboso che sfiora la dipendenza. Tra smentite e conferme, arriva ora una risposta certa che mette in risalto, nero su bianco, quello che si sa in proposito, tra dati di fatto e cause di un fenomeno che per molti golosoni è un’esperienza reale e quotidiana. Uno studio scientifico neozelandese che scoperto che i dolciumi, cioccolata in testa, creano uno stato di dipendenza fisica, del tutto simile a quella provocata dalle sigarette, poiché le sostanze in esse contenute vanno a stimolare le stesse aree del cervello sollecitate dalla nicotina.
> Come spiega il dottor Simon Thornley, ricercatore presso il Servizio di salute pubblica regionale di Aukland, gli alimenti che contengono zucchero raffinato e farina hanno le stesse qualità additive del tabacco, Dice l’esperto: “I carboidrati fortemente trasformati, come i corn flakes, i dolci e i croissant aumentano rapidamente la quantità di zucchero nel sangue. E questo aumento vertiginoso dello zucchero stimola le stesse
> 
> ...


ma che la cioccolata (credo sia il cacao) dà dipendenza è cosa nota. però una cosa è un alimento che crea dipendenza, un'altra è una dipendenza alimentare a tutto tondo.
io la vedo molto differente, almeno.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che la cioccolata (credo sia il cacao) dà dipendenza è cosa nota. però una cosa è un alimento che crea dipendenza, un'altra è una dipendenza alimentare a tutto tondo.
> io la vedo molto differente, almeno.



senti...sbafati un royal de luxe con patatine fritte pucciate nella maionese e vai in pace


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti...sbafati un royal de luxe con patatine fritte pucciate nella maionese e vai in pace


Brava ora vado al McDonald per la mia dose


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti...sbafati un royal de luxe con patatine fritte pucciate nella maionese e vai in pace


ma a me il mac non piace un granchè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

*helmut, ti amo*



Asudem ha detto:


> *Fumo: nicotina aumentata ad insaputa dei fumatori*
> 
> Pubblicato da Giuliano in News Mediche, Primo Piano.
> Lunedì, 3 Novembre 2008.
> ...


 
ma la sostanza proibita e nascosta dov'è?
guarda non sei affatto affidabile con quell'alzeimer che hai! non ti darò mai più retta


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sì che t'assicuro che io ero un carboidrato con le gambe, mangiavo, mi piaceva mangiare (per lo più cagate), mi sono messa a dieta e non ho avuto un giorno di giramento di coglioni (tranne quella volta che ero anche in spm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non tutti, questo è ok. Ma in parecchi si, in varie forme più o meno pesanti. Genericamente li chiamano disturbi alimentari, poi i più gravi sfociano in quelle malattie vere e proprie che tu nomini.
Ma tu da come ti descrivi eri messa maluccio... ne sei uscita da sola, e senza ricadute?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la sostanza proibita e nascosta dov'è?
> guarda non sei affatto affidabile con quell'alzeimer che hai! non ti darò mai più retta


cazzona, ho precisato nel titolo che aumentano la dose di nicotina non aggiungono...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo di averti offeso in nessun post.


 Se mi paragoni ad un coglione, l'offesa c'è eccome. 
Vai in pace.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Se fai gli stessi paragoni del cazzo non e' colpa mia.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fai gli stessi paragoni del cazzo non e' colpa mia.


Se non arrivi a capire cosa intendo, e li chiami così, neanche mia.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

basta ragazzi, andiamoci a sparare una cartonata di patatine fritte e spariamoci un cannone da guinness


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> basta ragazzi, andiamoci a sparare una cartonata di patatine fritte e spariamoci un cannone da guinness


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non arrivi a capire cosa intendo, e li chiami così, neanche mia.


Ma guarda io ci arrivo tranquillamente, infatti la ragione del tuo incazzo e' proprio quello, il paragone era piu' che pertinente!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tutti, questo è ok. Ma in parecchi si, in varie forme più o meno pesanti. Genericamente li chiamano disturbi alimentari, poi i più gravi sfociano in quelle malattie vere e proprie che tu nomini.
> Ma tu da come ti descrivi eri messa maluccio... ne sei uscita da sola, e senza ricadute?


 
oh, finalmente abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ovviamente tendo ad esagerare, nella descrizione. però il mio rapporto col cibo era veramente malsano e la mia educazione alimentare, corrispondeva a zero. mia madre aveva (ha tuttora) una frase preimpostata (con variante): "vuoi mangiare qualcosa?" "hai mangiato?" le usa in risposta a svariate frasi, tipo: ho mal di testa, sono annoiata, ho sonno, non so cosa fare, ho mal di stomaco, oggi devo studiare, voglio vedere la tv, tra poco esco a giocare, mi fa male la gamba, ho litigato col ganzo, mi sono venute le mestruazioni... ecc ecc. 
sia io che mio fratello abbiamo avuto un'adolescenza XL, ovviamente per lei avevamo "un paio" di kg di troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




da sola e solo quando ho avuto un'età tale da poterla fare da sola (19 anni mi pare): avere l'aiuto di mia madre era impossibile. non che non mi volesse fare la dieta eh, però lei tanto quanto me non aveva cultura alimentare, e la sua scuola di pensiero era "cosa vuoi che ti faccia un pezzettino di...". che potrebbe non essere sbagliato come ragionamento, ma quando i pezzettini di, ti regalano 1000 calorie extra, la dieta va a puttane.
comunque davvero, fare la dieta non mi è pesato affatto. è vero che comunque mangiavo di tutto e che mi sono privata di poche cose, però sono sempre stata tranquilla.
ricadute vere e proprie non ne ho avute (la prima volta che ho iniziato la dieta l'ho interrotta dopo 10 kg), una volta raggiunto il peso giusto. la paura di queste però m'ha portato al problema opposto facendomi andare parecchio sottopeso e portandomi ad avere nuovamente un rapporto disastroso con il cibo.. ma stavolta lo odiavo e cercavo di evitarlo il più possibile


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda io ci arrivo tranquillamente, infatti la ragione del tuo incazzo e' proprio quello, il paragone era piu' che pertinente!


 L'evidenza del paragone sta tutto nella tua testolina. Evidentemente ti piace vedere la questione così... per me di evidente c'è solo la tua voglia di offendere. 
Ma anche qui, nessun problema.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh, finalmente abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quindi hai finito per esagerare al contrario... e anche in quel caso sei riuscita ad uscirne senza aiuti qualificati? Perchè da quel che so, non è per niente facile!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'evidenza del paragone sta tutto nella tua testolina. Evidentemente ti piace vedere la questione così... per me di evidente c'è solo la tua voglia di offendere.
> Ma anche qui, nessun problema.



Bhe' certo Moltimodi, come sempre quando non sai piu' cosa fare inizia ad offendere e sminuire l'interlocutore, di fatto hai cominciato tu con le offese.

Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' certo Moltimodi, *come sempre quando non sai piu' cosa fare inizia ad offendere e sminuire l'interlocutore*, di fatto hai cominciato tu con le offese.
> 
> Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


Beh se pensi questo di me, potevi charirmelo molto prima. A questo punto, sei solo una falsa.
E per me questo è molto di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Ma non vedo falsita' visto che ti ho fatto notare la cosa piu' di una volta.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non vedo falsita' visto che ti ho fatto notare la cosa piu' di una volta.


No. Però se ti fa piacere inventare, fai pure.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi hai finito per esagerare al contrario... e anche in quel caso sei riuscita ad uscirne senza aiuti qualificati? Perchè da quel che so, non è per niente facile!


anche in quel caso senza aiuti qualificati, credo mi abbia smosso la disperazione negli occhi di mia madre; mi ero già resa conto che stavo cagando fuori, sono arrivati gli incubi (li vivevo come tali) in cui ingrassavo e mi si strappavano gli abiti, ho iniziato a sputare quello che masticavo, se da un rapido calcolo andavo oltre le calorie che mi concedevo, fino a che ho iniziato a stare male ogni volta che facevo un pasto "normale"; fino a che dopo un pranzo "sardo" di natale (e sai che vuol dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ho dovuto trovare un medico il 25 notte che molto pacificamente ha detto che lo stomaco non era più abituato a certe quantità di ciboe non riusciva a gestirle e che stavo rischiando grosso. credo che la disperazione negli occhi di mia madre, quel giorno, sia stata la spinta decisiva (se iniziale o finale, non saprei) insieme al fatto che ho iniziato a cagarmi addosso e passettin passettin mi sono rimessa a posto.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche in quel caso senza aiuti qualificati, credo mi abbia smosso la disperazione negli occhi di mia madre; mi ero già resa conto che stavo cagando fuori, sono arrivati gli incubi (li vivevo come tali) in cui ingrassavo e mi si strappavano gli abiti, ho iniziato a sputare quello che masticavo, se da un rapido calcolo andavo oltre le calorie che mi concedevo, fino a che ho iniziato a stare male ogni volta che facevo un pasto "normale"; fino a che dopo un pranzo "sardo" di natale (e sai che vuol dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



senti ma eri già cagacazzo anche quando mangiavi troppo?


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche in quel caso senza aiuti qualificati, credo mi abbia smosso la disperazione negli occhi di mia madre; mi ero già resa conto che stavo cagando fuori, sono arrivati gli incubi (li vivevo come tali) in cui ingrassavo e mi si strappavano gli abiti, ho iniziato a sputare quello che masticavo, se da un rapido calcolo andavo oltre le calorie che mi concedevo, fino a che ho iniziato a stare male ogni volta che facevo un pasto "normale"; fino a che dopo un pranzo "sardo" di natale (e sai che vuol dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beh, uscire da sola da una situazione del genere è davvero difficile... devi aver avuto una gran forza di carattere. E la stessa cosa che sta capitando ad una mia conoscente, ma lei proprio non ce la fa...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma eri già cagacazzo anche quando mangiavi troppo?


Mi sa che era anche peggio...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

in realtà i disordini alimentari e lo sbagliato rapporto col cibo crea danni incredibili


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma eri già cagacazzo anche quando mangiavi troppo?


più che troppo era male...
comunque ero tale e quale, se non peggio, quindi non dipende dal cibo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, uscire da sola da una situazione del genere è davvero difficile... devi aver avuto una gran forza di carattere. E la stessa cosa che sta capitando ad una mia conoscente, ma lei proprio non ce la fa...


in effetti uscire dal problema opposto è stato un po' più difficile. ma non impossibile. forse ho solo avuto il culo di capire che era ora di darmi una regolata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

*cos'avrà voluto dire?*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che era anche peggio...


 






in effetti, con più calorie in corpo avevo più energie da bruciare


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti uscire dal problema opposto è stato un po' più difficile. ma non impossibile. forse ho solo avuto il culo di capire che era ora di darmi una regolata


 Un po' il culo conta sempre... ma in quelle situazioni lì non basta. Ci vuole un carattere davvero forte, che tu hai avuto, ma che in pochi hanno... svoltare e risolvere da soli è una gran cosa, ma penso che per la maggior parte della gente sia praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti, con più calorie in corpo avevo più energie da bruciare


 Appunto...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

in effetti da quando sono a dieta sono meno energica nell'incazzarmi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un po' il culo conta sempre... ma in quelle situazioni lì non basta. Ci vuole un carattere davvero forte, che tu hai avuto, ma che in pochi hanno... svoltare e risolvere da soli è una gran cosa, ma penso che per la maggior parte della gente sia praticamente impossibile.


grazie per la fiducia amichino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in effetti da quando sono a dieta sono meno energica nell'incazzarmi


godiamoci il momento allora


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> godiamoci il momento allora


carpe diem


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tu sei perfetto ? sbaglierai mai nella tua vita ?


non sono perfetto
sbaglio spessissimo
...e pago


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non sono perfetto
> sbaglio spessissimo
> ...e pago


 
quindi se qualcuno ti proponesse una punizione corporale, ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non sono perfetto
> sbaglio spessissimo
> ...e pago


Si ma come? Finendo all'ospedale?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non sono perfetto
> sbaglio spessissimo
> ...e pago


appunto ...inizia a mettere in conto che , un domani , potresti ritrovarti a tradire anche tu  ( spero per te di no ) , e che sarebbe auspicabile che nessuno ti amputasse nulla per una cosa simile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E sinceramente air non trovo nemmeno corretto che tu vada via quando ti senti vagamente in torto, pur di evitare il confronto o il ripensare a ciò che hai detto usando ottiche diverse. Poi magari torni fra qualche gg facendo finta di niente o dicendo 'ho imparato che non tutti possono pensarla come me'.
> Guarda che non ce n'è UNO che ti avvalli, questo non ti fa pensare?


...mi spiace ma faccio il pilota e non il tecnico telecom...mi è saltata l'adsl e più che contattare il 187 e spiegare il problema all'operatore-tecnico non ho potuto fare...
Purtroppo sono stato frainteso: avete pensato che fossi felice di quel che ho postato. Non era questa la mia intenzione. Forse il titolo del 3d non è dei migliori (e lo cambio subito).
Volevo solo dire che dobbiamo essere responsabili di ciò che facciamo, non criticare la reazione degli altri. 
Quando frequentavo la donna sposata, con 2 bimbi, sapevo che era cosa ingiusta e che il marito (o chi per esso) avrebbe potuto spaccarmi la faccia...e spaccarla alla moglie. Lo avesse fatto, avrebbe fatto bene. Ma ora, non sarei qui a criticarlo.
Spero di essere stato più chiaro.
*Comunque sia, una scusa dal profondo del cuore a voi tutti.*
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> appunto ...inizia a mettere in conto che , un domani , potresti ritrovarti a tradire anche tu ( spero per te di no ) , e che sarebbe auspicabile che nessuno ti amputasse nulla per una cosa simile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...gioia, vedi, sono un po' strano io...lo ammetto...ma non faccio distinzioni per nessuno: se faccio una minchiata (passatemi il termine) so che potrebbe andarmi bene, meno bene...o forse male. Non nego che se dovessi pagarla cara, fossi davvero nel torto, sarebbe giusto così.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...gioia, vedi, sono un po' strano io...lo ammetto...ma non faccio distinzioni per nessuno: se faccio una minchiata (passatemi il termine) so che potrebbe andarmi bene, meno bene...o forse male. Non nego che se dovessi pagarla cara, fossi davvero nel torto, sarebbe giusto così.


e ci sta che ognuno si prenda le proprie conseguenze Air ....ma qui si parla di sfigurare una persona , non che lei venga lasciata o si becchi la rabbia del coniuge tradito . Queste non sono conseguenze ma  barbarie simili alla legge del taglione !


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi se qualcuno ti proponesse una punizione corporale, ti andrebbe bene?


...non è una questione d'andar più o meno bene. Certo, non sono scemo: qui così ti risponderei, per convenienza, che solo un malato di mente potrebbe così punirmi...ma preventivo la reazione delle persone, perciò poi non fingo di stupirmi e lamentarmi...
Torno a ripetere: il marito della donna frequentata, avrebbe potuto solo insultarmi come avrebbe potuto accoltellarmi o spararmi...ma non me ne fotte un caxxo di cos'avrebbe fatto...il punto è che io mi trombavo sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi spiace ma faccio il pilota e non il tecnico telecom...mi è saltata l'adsl e più che contattare il 187 e spiegare il problema all'operatore-tecnico non ho potuto fare...
> Purtroppo sono stato frainteso: avete pensato che fossi felice di quel che ho postato. Non era questa la mia intenzione. Forse il titolo del 3d non è dei migliori (e lo cambio subito).
> Volevo solo dire che dobbiamo essere responsabili di ciò che facciamo, non criticare la reazione degli altri.
> Quando frequentavo la donna sposata, con 2 bimbi, sapevo che era cosa ingiusta e che il marito (o chi per esso) avrebbe potuto spaccarmi la faccia...e spaccarla alla moglie. Lo avesse fatto, avrebbe fatto bene. Ma ora, non sarei qui a criticarlo.
> ...


Marco quello che intendevi dire, io l'ho inteso quasi subito (e l'ho anche scritto, quasi subito) e come me, credo anche gli altri.
diciamo che forse avresti dovuto usare un altro metodo di paragone. sì è vero, hai detto che il modo è sbagliato, ma in qualche modo ti sei schierato o hai giustificato o capito le bestie che hanno fatto ciò che è stato fatto a questa ragazza. è questa la cosa che personalmente mi ha lasciato veramente basita e in qualche modo preoccupata, ovviamente per te.
però è facile dire chde eri pronto a prenderti una faccia spaccata, come conseguenza, ma il paragone non è lo stesso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non è una questione d'andar più o meno bene. Certo, non sono scemo: qui così ti risponderei, per convenienza, che solo un malato di mente potrebbe così punirmi...ma preventivo la reazione delle persone, perciò poi non fingo di stupirmi e lamentarmi...
> Torno a ripetere: il marito della donna frequentata, avrebbe potuto solo insultarmi come avrebbe potuto accoltellarmi o spararmi...ma non me ne fotte un caxxo di cos'avrebbe fatto...il punto è che io mi trombavo sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli.


 
Marco avanti. io vorrei vedere se, qualora fossi stato scoperto, ora tu fossi davanti al pc senza naso, senza orecchie, senza bigolo, e se in tutta serenità saresti pronto a dire "si ma me la sono cercata, in fondo".


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e ci sta che ognuno si prenda le proprie conseguenze Air ....ma qui si parla di sfigurare una persona , non che lei venga lasciata o si becchi la rabbia del coniuge tradito . Queste non sono conseguenze ma barbarie simili alla legge del taglione !


Spere', ma allora non ci capiamo. Non dobbiamo puntare sul riflettere sul 'post'-tradimento (sempre che si sia compiuto. Perdiamo solo tempo. Dobbiamo riflettere sul cos'ha fatto scaturire tale reazione. Tu puoi essere paziente, c'è chi lo è meno e chi non lo è affatto. Sta di fatto che, se una persona si comporta bene ed è nel giusto, non teme nessuno e nessuna reazione.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Marco avanti. io vorrei vedere se, qualora fossi stato scoperto, ora tu fossi davanti al pc senza naso, senza orecchie, senza bigolo, e se in tutta serenità saresti pronto a dire "si ma me la sono cercata, in fondo".


Angioletto del male, non voglio che tu mi creda, ma...per quello che ho fatto, mi sarei meritato di peggio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spere', ma allora non ci capiamo. Non dobbiamo puntare sul riflettere sul 'post'-tradimento (sempre che si sia compiuto. Perdiamo solo tempo. Dobbiamo riflettere sul cos'ha fatto scaturire tale reazione. Tu puoi essere paziente, c'è chi lo è meno e chi non lo è affatto. Sta di fatto che, se una persona si comporta bene ed è nel giusto, non teme nessuno e nessuna reazione.


o crede, di esserlo. fino a quando qualcuno spiega che non è così...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma come? Finendo all'ospedale?


Non so Lettry, non so...ognuno reagice a suo modo...e quando si subisce un'ingiustizia, la rabbia può portarti a fare cose ancor più pesanti del torto subito.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o crede, di esserlo. fino a quando qualcuno spiega che non è così...


Vabbè, pensala come vuoi. Fosse vero che la donna ha tradito, convincimi che fosse nel giusto e che è la mia mente, ottusa, che crede ancora che i tradimenti siano sbagliati.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non è una questione d'andar più o meno bene. Certo, non sono scemo: qui così ti risponderei, per convenienza, che solo un malato di mente potrebbe così punirmi...ma preventivo la reazione delle persone, perciò poi non fingo di stupirmi e lamentarmi...
> Torno a ripetere: il marito della donna frequentata, avrebbe potuto solo insultarmi come avrebbe potuto accoltellarmi o spararmi...ma non me ne fotte un caxxo di cos'avrebbe fatto...il punto è che io mi trombavo sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli.



Quindi se ti avesse accoltellato tu avresti pensato "Me lo son meritato"? Magari ti avrebbe reso impotente, in sedia a rotelle, distrutto la tua vita senza possibilita' di recupero, come per quella porella dell'articolo, tu avresti pensato di essertelo meritato?

Capoisco prendersi la responsabilita' delle proprie azione ma continuo a trovare il tuo discorso assurdo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Angioletto del male, non voglio che tu mi creda, ma...per quello che ho fatto, mi sarei meritato di peggio.


Marcolì io spero davvero che tu non lo pensi, perché se lo pensi, mi preoccupi davvero un po' sai?
va bene il mea culpa, va bene riconoscere d'avere fatto qualcosa di non precisamente corretto, di poco leale, una vigliaccata persino, se vuoi, ma a tutto c'è un limite. a me sembra che ti stia danto responsabilità maggiori di quelle che hai realmente. vorrei ricordarti che la moglie traditrice non eri tu. e *comunque sia*, anche fosse tua la colpa, _nes-su-no_ meriterebbe una cosa del genere.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non so Lettry, non so...ognuno reagice a suo modo...e quando si subisce un'ingiustizia, la rabbia può portarti a fare cose ancor più pesanti del torto subito.


E queste non sono giustificate.

Capisco la rabbia, ma arrivare ad uccidere per me e' sintomo di instabilita' di base, a prescindere dallla rabbia per torto subito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vabbè, pensala come vuoi. Fosse vero che la donna ha tradito, convincimi che fosse nel giusto e che è la mia mente, ottusa, che crede ancora che i tradimenti siano sbagliati.


Marco ma che dici? Io penso quanto te che i tradimenti siano sbagliati e su questo non cambierò mai posizione. Ma rimane che *nulla*, _men che meno un tradimento_, possa giustificare una punizione come quella inflitta a questa ragazza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vabbè, pensala come vuoi. Fosse vero che la donna ha tradito, convincimi che fosse nel giusto e che è la mia mente, ottusa, che crede ancora che i tradimenti siano sbagliati.


e aggiungo: NON fosse vero che la donna ha tradito, spiegami cosa sta pagando.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi spiace ma faccio il pilota e non il tecnico telecom...mi è saltata l'adsl e più che contattare il 187 e spiegare il problema all'operatore-tecnico non ho potuto fare...
> Purtroppo sono stato frainteso: avete pensato che fossi felice di quel che ho postato. Non era questa la mia intenzione. Forse il titolo del 3d non è dei migliori (e lo cambio subito).
> Volevo solo dire che dobbiamo essere responsabili di ciò che facciamo, non criticare la reazione degli altri.
> Quando frequentavo la donna sposata, con 2 bimbi, sapevo che era cosa ingiusta e che il marito (o chi per esso) avrebbe potuto spaccarmi la faccia...e spaccarla alla moglie. Lo avesse fatto, avrebbe fatto bene. Ma ora, non sarei qui a criticarlo.
> ...


no, ti chiedo scusa io per averti ingiustamente aggredito e tratto le conclusioni in modo frettoloso ed errato.
mi spiace.

Detto questo, se lui ti avesse riempito di botte avrebbe fatto bene, secondo il tuo punto di vista (già sarebbe troppo secondo il mio punto di vista) ,a se ti avesse tagliato gli attributi e che ne so reso cieco?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vabbè, pensala come vuoi. Fosse vero che la donna ha tradito, convincimi che fosse nel giusto e che è la mia mente, ottusa, che crede ancora che i tradimenti siano sbagliati.


Marco tradire e sbagliato ma due azioni sbagliate non ne fanno una giusta!

Come fai a reputare legittima la reazione di un marito che massacra la moglie per un tradimento?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E queste non sono giustificate.
> 
> Capisco la rabbia, ma arrivare ad uccidere per me e' sintomo di instabilita' di base, a prescindere dallla rabbia per torto subito


Mi fai venire il nervoso. Anzi, me lo fate venire tutti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma come cacchio avete il coraggio di pensare cosa passa nell'anticamera del cervello delle persone, in particolar modo chi è stato ferito, subendo un torto?!
Si, ok, chi di voi ha subito un torto magari non ha avuto gravi reazioni e quindi dite che chi le ha avute peggiori delle vostre è instabile di base.
Ragazzi, se è per questo ci sono persone che annuiscono anche dopo aver scoperto d'essere cornuti...si, ok, la via di mezzo sarebbe l'ideale, ma non pensiamo che tutti ragionano come noi. Io, dopo un tradimento ho avuto una reazione che è stata una via di mezzo, il marito della donna non ha detto una parola...e c'è chi ha ammazzato e/o si è ammazzato. Dalla mia posizione mi possono sembrare sgangherate entrambe le altre reazioni, paragonandole alla mia...ma io ho la mia testa, gli altri hanno la loro...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spere', ma allora non ci capiamo. Non dobbiamo puntare sul riflettere sul 'post'-tradimento (sempre che si sia compiuto. Perdiamo solo tempo. Dobbiamo riflettere sul cos'ha fatto scaturire tale reazione. Tu puoi essere paziente, c'è chi lo è meno e chi non lo è affatto. Sta di fatto che, se una persona si comporta bene ed è nel giusto, non teme nessuno e nessuna reazione.


Ma una persona nella sua esistenza sbaglierà , non si comporterà bene , e farà delle cazzate !! E per questo dovrà pagare con simili scempi al suo corpo ??? Il causa -effetto ci sta , ma nei limiti della civiltà ! 
Ci sono delle popolazioni in India , che , scoperto il tradimento della donna , le impongono di vivere in povertà , tagliare i capelli cortissimi e mendicare , ovviamente senza la possibilità di potersi rifare una vita . Ti sembra giusto ? Ti sembra un prezzo da pagare ? Magari per un matrimonio non voluto , imposto o che semplicemente sta andando a rotoli ?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Marco tradire e sbagliato ma due azioni sbagliate non ne fanno una giusta!
> 
> Come fai a reputare legittima la reazione di un marito che massacra la moglie per un tradimento?


Ussignuuuuurrrrr...non ho detto che un tradito debba fracassare la cervella del traditore. Dico solo che ognuno ha le proprie reazioni. Quindi, chi è nel torto (certificabile, mi raccomando, altrimenti mi sento dire che per me è errato ciò che invece potrebbe non esserlo) deve preventivare il tutto.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ussignuuuuurrrrr...non ho detto che un tradito debba fracassare la cervella del traditore. Dico solo che ognuno ha le proprie reazioni. Quindi, chi è nel torto (certificabile, mi raccomando, altrimenti mi sento dire che per me è errato ciò che invece potrebbe non esserlo) deve preventivare il tutto.


Cioè , io sposo uno che so per certo che se incazzato potrebbe picchiarmi . Lo tradisco e mi massacra di botte . Me la sono meritata e me lo dovevo aspettare ?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Ussignuuuuurrrrr...non ho detto che un tradito debba fracassare la cervella del traditore*. Dico solo che ognuno ha le proprie reazioni. Quindi, chi è nel torto (certificabile, mi raccomando, altrimenti mi sento dire che per me è errato ciò che invece potrebbe non esserlo) deve preventivare il tutto.


 no; hai solo giustificato un atto incivile che giustificazioni non deve averne di nessun tipo.
punto


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi fai venire il nervoso. Anzi, me lo fate venire tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eppure per quanto ferito, arrabbiato, distrutto, non credo tu abbia provocato danni irreparabili a chicchessia, o sbaglio? nè ucciso.... 
e perdona, ma se uno è stato ferito e la sua reazione è uccidere, bè, è instabile e folle. Non è che se non lo capisco vuol dire che lo giustifico!! NULLA giustifica un omicidio. Persino la legittima difesa è omicidio, marco.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma una persona nella sua esistenza sbaglierà , non si comporterà bene , e farà delle cazzate !! E per questo dovrà pagare con simili scempi al suo corpo ??? Il causa -effetto ci sta , ma nei limiti della civiltà !
> Ci sono delle popolazioni in India , che , scoperto il tradimento della donna , le impongono di vivere in povertà , tagliare i capelli cortissimi e mendicare , ovviamente senza la possibilità di potersi rifare una vita . Ti sembra giusto ? Ti sembra un prezzo da pagare ? Magari per un matrimonio non voluto , imposto o che semplicemente sta andando a rotoli ?


Porca l'oca, Spere', stai parlando con un Cristiano Cattolico...cosa vuoi sentirti dire? Vuoi che ti dica che bisogna perdonare? Che bisogna porgere l'altra guancia. Si, Gesù Cristo a quelli della nostra religione ha insegnato ciò. Ma t'assicuro che certe delicate situazioni non ti rendono lucidi.
Sperella, la mia ex (quella che mi ha tradito due volte, una dopo solo un paio di mesi), quando ho cercato di lasciarla mi ha puntato un coltello alla gola e, giorni dopo si è strappata i vestiti e voleva incolparmi d'averla menata...Gesù Cristo ha guardato giù e mi ha tenuto le braccia, perchè in quei giorni l'avrei MASSACRATA io di botte, dopo questa violenza psicologica.
Se non avete provato certe situazioni, credete un pochino a quel pirla di Airforever.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi fai venire il nervoso. Anzi, me lo fate venire tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Sono stata ferita allo stesso modo non ho ammazzato o accoltellato nessuno!
Una persona che arriva a tanto e' instabile, indipendentemente da tutto. Come fai a giustificare chi accoltella? No veramente.

Tutti hanno la propria testa, anche un assassino crede, nella sua testa, che qualcuno gli abbia fatto un torto cosi' grave da meriatre la morte. Ma quando mai. Come dire che forse Erica De Nardo (una a caso) aveva ragioni sufficienti per uccidere madre e fratello.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eppure per quanto ferito, arrabbiato, distrutto, non credo tu abbia provocato danni irreparabili a chicchessia, o sbaglio? nè ucciso....
> e perdona, ma se uno è stato ferito e la sua reazione è uccidere, bè, è instabile e folle. Non è che se non lo capisco vuol dire che lo giustifico!! NULLA giustifica un omicidio. *Persino la legittima difesa è omicidio*, marco.








 LEGGI DEL CAXXO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma vedrai che se capiterà che ammazzeranno un familiare d'un politico le leggi cambieranno...ma fino ad ora sono solo i poveri cristi, i lavoratori a scontare il carcere per legittima difesa.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si. Sono stata ferita allo stesso modo non ho ammazzato o accoltellato nessuno!
> Una persona che arriva a tanto e' instabile, indipendentemente da tutto. Come fai a giustificare chi accoltella? No veramente.
> 
> Tutti hanno la propria testa, anche un assassino crede, nella sua testa, che qualcuno gli abbia fatto un torto cosi' grave da meriatre la morte. Ma quando mai. Come dire che forse Erica De Nardo (una a caso) aveva ragioni sufficienti per uccidere madre e fratello.


Leggi quel che ho scritto poco fa a proposito di violenza psicologica subita e che reputo più grave delle corna che ho portato. Come vedi, anch'io non ho reagito in malmodo. Ma ci credi se ti dico che era questione d'un nanosecondo...ed ora, forse, sarei (io, naturalmente, non lei) in galera?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Porca l'oca, Spere', stai parlando con un Cristiano Cattolico...cosa vuoi sentirti dire? Vuoi che ti dica che bisogna perdonare? Che bisogna porgere l'altra guancia. Si, Gesù Cristo a quelli della nostra religione ha insegnato ciò. Ma t'assicuro che certe delicate situazioni non ti rendono lucidi.
> Sperella, la mia ex (quella che mi ha tradito due volte, una dopo solo un paio di mesi), quando ho cercato di lasciarla mi ha puntato un coltello alla gola e, giorni dopo si è strappata i vestiti e voleva incolparmi d'averla menata...Gesù Cristo ha guardato giù e mi ha tenuto le braccia, perchè in quei giorni l'avrei MASSACRATA io di botte, dopo questa violenza psicologica.
> Se non avete provato certe situazioni, credete un pochino a quel pirla di Airforever.


E tu stai parlando con una persona atea , pensa te ! Io non parlo di perdono , quello è soggettivo e non è condannabile chi non lo concede . 
Racconti della tua ex , della pantomima che ha inscenato e racconti di un Air che l'avrebbe pure menata ...ma non l'ha fatto . Eppure eri arrabbiato , eri dolorante . Ma non l'hai fatto . 
Perchè ?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Leggi quel che ho scritto poco fa a proposito di fiolenza psicologica subita e che reputo più grave delle corna che ho portato. Come vedi, anch'io non ho reagito in malmodo. Ma ci credi se ti dico che era questione d'un nanosecondo...ed ora, forse, sarei (io, naturalmente, non lei) in galera?


Air evidentemente, te lo ripeto, dovresti entrare in analisi.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ussignuuuuurrrrr...non ho detto che un tradito debba fracassare la cervella del traditore. Dico solo che ognuno ha le proprie reazioni. Quindi, chi è nel torto (certificabile, mi raccomando, altrimenti mi sento dire che per me è errato ciò che invece potrebbe non esserlo) deve preventivare il tutto.



Air ma che lingua stiamo parlando? Tu stai giustificando queste reazioni, lo capisci o no?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> E tu stai parlando con una persona atea , pensa te ! Io non parlo di perdono , quello è soggettivo e non è condannabile chi non lo concede .
> Racconti della tua ex , della pantomima che ha inscenato e racconti di un Air che l'avrebbe pure menata ...ma non l'ha fatto . Eppure eri arrabbiato , eri dolorante . Ma non l'hai fatto .
> *Perchè* ?


E' qui che casca l'asino...per te ora sarà una bestemmia, la mia, ma dico che forse mi ha fermato la mano dell'ometto che sta lassù.
Per te che non credi, darai un'altra spiegazione.
Ti garantisco, però, che ero arrivato al limite.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' qui che casca l'asino...per te ora sarà una bestemmia, la mia, ma dico che forse mi ha fermato la mano dell'ometto che sta lassù.
> Per te che non credi, darai un'altra spiegazione.
> Ti garantisco, però, che ero arrivato al limite.


Per me l'ometto che ti ha fermato è l' Air che non scende a tali bassezze , che incassa il colpo , per quanto gli abbia fatto male , e non sfoga la sua rabbia in quel modo .


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> LEGGI DEL CAXXO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 allora forse partiamo da due principi diversi: per me OGNI FORMA DI VIOLENZA E' ABOMINEVOLE.
Sparare al ladro che ti entra in casa, lapidare il ladro, stuprare il pedofilo in carcere.... La legge non serve a vendicare. E tantomeno la gente può vendicarsi in modo autonomo!!! 
Se autorizzi una violenza 'se e solo se' è come se la autorizzassi sempre. Ognuno ha le sue ragioni. Vuoi dirmi che Rosa e Olindo avrebbero ragione SE lei fosse stata davvero molestata dal marito/padre della vittima? Che Erica avrebbe ragione SE si potesse dimostrare che la madre il sabato la faceva rientrare a mezzanotte? 
Chi decide i SE?
E si giustificano i poliziotti che usano ogni genere di violenza fisica o psicologica pur di ottenere una confessione? 
La violenza è violenza e non è civile... SEMPRE!


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air ma che lingua stiamo parlando? Tu stai giustificando queste reazioni, lo capisci o no?


Non è giustificarle, cribbio. Sto solo dicendo che ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e quindi la propria reazione. Che poi sia sbagliata, non metto in dubbio.
Però, nota bene, non comprendo ogni azione...ma ogni reazione, ovvero ciò che avviene DOPO l'azione.
Se tu mi tiri un cartone dopo che ti ho sputato in faccia, non è la stessa cosa del tirare un cartone senza che io abbia fatto nulla.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ussignuuuuurrrrr...non ho detto che un tradito debba fracassare la cervella del traditore. Dico solo che ognuno ha le proprie reazioni. Quindi, chi è nel torto (certificabile, mi raccomando, altrimenti mi sento dire che per me è errato ciò che invece potrebbe non esserlo) deve preventivare il tutto.


 preventivavi DAVVERO che ti mutilasse a vita? che ti togliesse la possibilità di vivere e lavorare?
LEI valeva persino un essere ucciso o accecato?
Dai, air, non tenevi sul serio in conto queste probabilità!! Perchè vivi in un mondo civile e pensavi/speravi/credevi che l'avresti scampata. E così è stato per fortuna!


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Per me l'ometto che ti ha fermato è l' Air che non scende a tali bassezze , che incassa il colpo , per quanto gli abbia fatto male , e non sfoga la sua rabbia in quel modo .


Prova a trovarti in quelle situazioni e poi mi dirai. Ragiono così perchè le ho provate; chi non le ha provate mi ha saputo dire: 'Dille di smetterla'...mi fate ridere...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora forse partiamo da due principi diversi: per me OGNI FORMA DI VIOLENZA E' ABOMINEVOLE.
> Sparare al ladro che ti entra in casa, lapidare il ladro, stuprare il pedofilo in carcere.... La legge non serve a vendicare. E tantomeno la gente può vendicarsi in modo autonomo!!!
> Se autorizzi una violenza 'se e solo se' è come se la autorizzassi sempre. Ognuno ha le sue ragioni. Vuoi dirmi che Rosa e Olindo avrebbero ragione SE lei fosse stata davvero molestata dal marito/padre della vittima? Che Erica avrebbe ragione SE si potesse dimostrare che la madre il sabato la faceva rientrare a mezzanotte?
> Chi decide i SE?
> ...


Ma certo:
stasera perdona il ladro che troverai in casa
domani perdona il maniaco che ti ha violentata
dopodomani perdona tuo marito che t'ha tradita
più in la perdona chi ti violenterà i figli
perdona anche chi metterà loro le mani in faccia
...eh, la violenza è violenza...e non è civile...se poi vai in caserma e devi fare denunce contro ignoti perchè non hai una prova che sia una, ne riparleremo...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Prova a trovarti in quelle situazioni e poi mi dirai. Ragiono così perchè le ho provate; chi non le ha provate mi ha saputo dire: 'Dille di smetterla'...mi fate ridere...


Ma pensi sul serio che tutti quanti noi non abbiamo mai provato una rabbia cieca ? 
Darle ascolto e picchiare ( o come nella storia che hai scritto addirittura sfigurare) non è un modo per eliminarla e non è neanche un modo per esprimersi .


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma certo:
> stasera perdona il ladro che troverai in casa
> domani perdona il maniaco che ti ha violentata
> dopodomani perdona tuo marito che t'ha tradita
> ...


 mica dico di perdonare e andare oltre!!!
dico di punire con la legge e se la legge non mi soddisfa lottare per cambiarla e migliorarla.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

l'unico neo è che il tipo di società della quale parla air non potrebbe dargli lavoro perché a volare non ci sarebbe ancora arrivata nella sua involuzione.
con questi principi dovrebbe procacciarsi il cibo cacciando e trascinare le donne con la clava.
conosco scimmie più evolute


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma certo:
> stasera perdona il ladro che troverai in casa
> domani perdona il maniaco che ti ha violentata
> dopodomani perdona tuo marito che t'ha tradita
> ...


e per fortuna che il perdono sarebbe alla base del cristianesimo...guarda che quello di cui stai parlando è la legge del taglione, occhio per occhio..
deduco quindi che non tradirai mai e non ti metterai mai più con una donna sposata.
Bene.
Non sarà che sotto sotto la rabbia del marito sarebbe stata più giustificata se avesse investito la moglie più che te?
Ok, è una provocazione ma mi pare tu stia facendo la stessa cosa (provocare)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma pensi sul serio che tutti quanti noi non abbiamo mai provato una rabbia cieca ?
> Darle ascolto e picchiare ( o come nella storia che hai scritto addirittura sfigurare) non è un modo per eliminarla e non è neanche un modo per esprimersi .


ma poi in questo caso, e anche questo air lo dovrebbe considerare per valutare maggiormente quanto maggiormente ignobile (se possibile) sia la cosa, non si parla di rabbia dettata dal fatto di sentirsi feriti; non è un raptus dettato dall'ira cieca. ma di una cosa decisa e voluta, frutto di una sporca cultura che vuole la donna schiava, succube, che non deve assolutamente permettersi certi comportamenti, men che meno deve perettersi di "macchiare" l'onore del marito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'amore, i sentimenti feriti, non c'entrano un cazzo e ribadisco, a scanso di equivoci, che comunque non sarebbe una giustificazione.


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

se mi tradisci ti posso tirare pure uno sberlone e a sangue caldo...questo è un atto a sangue freddo e calcolato...non esiste....aberrante, abominevole ecc....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, uscire da sola da una situazione del genere è davvero difficile... devi aver avuto una gran forza di carattere. E la stessa cosa che sta capitando ad una mia conoscente, ma lei proprio non ce la fa...


 non ce la fa con la bulimia o l'anoressia?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà i disordini alimentari e lo sbagliato rapporto col cibo crea danni incredibili


 non solo crea danni incredibili, ma anche quando hai recuperato un peso accettabile (per te e non per gli altri) il cattivo rapporto col cibo te lo porti dentro, lì in un angolino.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se mi tradisci ti posso tirare pure uno sberlone e a sangue caldo...questo è un atto a sangue freddo e calcolato...non esiste....aberrante, abominevole ecc....



Ma infatti al massimo, se proprio lo vogliamo concedere, una sberla... non una coltellata!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti al massimo, se proprio lo vogliamo concedere, una sberla... non una coltellata!


la sberla e una coltellata le vedo insopportabili alla stessa maniera, spinte dallo stesso istinto, certo il danno è poi molto diverso.
rimane il fatto che qui non si parla di UNA coltellata.


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti al massimo, se proprio lo vogliamo concedere, una sberla... non una coltellata!


 beh..mozzare orecchie e naso è proprio un lavoro certosino...so che l'espressione non è delle meglio azzeccate...ma di certo non è che con un colpetto e via tagli tutto così....e poi...manco da lui ma dai familiari....beh, non andiamno lontano, ricordiamo il caso della ragazza pakistana uccisa a brescia (bergamo?) perchè si era fidanzata con un italiano...brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la sberla e una coltellata le vedo insopportabili alla stessa maniera, spinte dallo stesso istinto, certo il danno è poi molto diverso.
> rimane il fatto che qui non si parla di UNA coltellata.


 mai dato una sberla a nessuno istintivamente?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la sberla e una coltellata le vedo insopportabili alla stessa maniera, spinte dallo stesso istinto, certo il danno è poi molto diverso.
> rimane il fatto che qui non si parla di UNA coltellata.


Ho detto al massimo.
Non parlo del caso specifico. Pero' ammetto che io un sberla l'avrei data... mi trattenne l'orgoglio e il fatto che non avrei risolto niente


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho detto al massimo.
> Non parlo del caso specifico. Pero' ammetto che io un sberla l'avrei data... mi trattenne l'orgoglio e il fatto che non avrei risolto niente


 a mia moglie non gliela diedi.....pur nel non rispetto mi ha rispettato e quindi anche se mi sarebbe venuto non l'ho fatto....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mai dato una sberla a nessuno istintivamente?


ho avuto l'istinto più di una volta. istinto sempre domato, tranne una volta, col coglione. e ti assicuro che mi sono fatta paura, il desiderio era di fargli male. e soprattutto mi sono resa conto che se mi fossi trovata qualcosa tra le mani, probabilmente l'avrei colpito con quello. o almeno questa è stato il pensiero, subito dopo averlo colpito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho detto al massimo.
> Non parlo del caso specifico. Pero' ammetto che io un sberla l'avrei data... mi trattenne l'orgoglio *e il fatto che non avrei risolto niente*


non vorrei sbagliare, ma secondo me ti trattenne soprattutto il buonsenso di cui sei dotata.


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho avuto l'istinto più di una volta. istinto sempre domato, tranne una volta, col coglione. e ti assicuro che mi sono fatta paura, il desiderio era di fargli male. e soprattutto mi sono resa conto che se mi fossi trovata qualcosa tra le mani, probabilmente l'avrei colpito con quello. o almeno questa è stato il pensiero, subito dopo averlo colpito.


 quindi l'hai dato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ego te absolvo...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mai dato una sberla a nessuno istintivamente?


io ho beccato uno in casa . Fortunatamente non ero sola , perchè lui aveva una roncola in mano .Per com'ero incazzata forse l'avrei ammazzato di botte se fossi stata sola ...ma più probabilmente avrebbe ammazzato lui me !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi l'hai dato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ho detto di non averlo fatto. ho detto che è sbagliato farlo, quindi ho sbagliato, fortemente.


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho detto di non averlo fatto. ho detto che è sbagliato farlo, quindi ho sbagliato, fortemente.


 e mica dico che è giusto...però forse dopo ti ssenti meglio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e mica dico che è giusto...però forse dopo ti ssenti meglio...


ma scherzi? non mi sono sentita meglio per niente. mi sono sentita una autentica merda. ho detto che mi sono fatta paura, nel vero senso della parola, come avrei potuto sentrmi meglio?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sbagliare, ma secondo me ti trattenne soprattutto il buonsenso di cui sei dotata.



No lascia perdere che se fosse servito a rimettergli in funzione il cervello un bel calcio nelle balle glielo avrei pure dato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi accontentai di insultare almeno 4 generazioni passate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No lascia perdere che se fosse servito a rimettergli apposto il cervello un bel calcio nelle balle glielo avrei pure dato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














   gli insulti non uccidono nessuno e sono molto più liberatori delle botte


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gli insulti non uccidono nessuno e sono molto più liberatori delle botte



La lingua ferisce piu' della spada... modestamente la mia e' di fattura giapponese


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La lingua ferisce piu' della spada... modestamente la mia e' di fattura giapponese


ma dai, non l'avrei mai detto, mi credi?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La lingua ferisce piu' della spada... modestamente la mia e' di fattura giapponese


sei atzura ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei atzura ?


puitta no' si cumprendiri?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei atzura ?


Nooo io?

La mia ex-ex suocera (benedetta donna veramente simpatica) mi definiva gattu aresti


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

io ho tirato uno schiaffone una volta e mi sono sentita benissimo.
Ho riaperto l'occhio solo il terzo giorno ma mi son levata una bella soddisfazione.
ciao racchi


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puitta no' si cumprendiri?


non ho mai avuto il piacere


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nooo io?
> 
> La mia ex-ex suocera (benedetta donna veramente simpatica) mi definiva gattu aresti


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho tirato uno schiaffone una volta e mi sono sentita benissimo.
> Ho riaperto l'occhio solo il terzo giorno ma mi son levata una bella soddisfazione.
> ciao racchi


 nel senso che te l'ha ridato?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nel senso che te l'ha ridato?


yesssss...non so se mi voleva fare maledavvero  ma mi girai di lato e mi  fece un occhio nero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nel senso che te l'ha ridato?


oppure si è fatta incazzare e si è autoschiaffeggiata


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oppure si è fatta incazzare e si è autoschiaffeggiata



Ma io di quando in quando uno schiaffo me lo darei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io di quando in quando uno schiaffo me lo darei.


anche io sinceramente. più spesso un calcio nel culo, ma mi viene malissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io di quando in quando uno schiaffo me lo darei.


angelo e capretta non fate complimenti eh??mi sun chi a esposizione


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oppure si è fatta incazzare e si è autoschiaffeggiata


 racchiona poteva essere una metafora per dire che aveva chiuso gli occhi per lo spavento di averglielo dato e per la temuta reazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> racchiona poteva essere una metafora per dire che aveva chiuso gli occhi per lo spavento di averglielo dato e per la temuta reazione...



no no, mi arrivò una cinquina di tutto rispetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però me l'ero meritata ...se non lo avesse fatto lui l'avrei fatto da sola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> angelo e capretta non fate complimenti eh??mi sun chi a esposizione


ma che cuore tenero, mi commuovi


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> angelo e capretta non fate complimenti eh??mi sun chi a esposizione


 scusa ma mettiti in fila e prendi il numerino...


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no, mi arrivò una cinquina di tutto rispetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma nache tu....non fare complimenti.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma nache tu....non fare complimenti.....


guarda che lo schiaffo riesco a darmelo da sola...è sul calcio in culo che deficito un po'


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che lo schiaffo riesco a darmelo da sola...è sul calcio in culo che deficito un po'


 e io che ci sto a fare?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Tornando a bomba... a caldo una reazione tipo schiaffo, non mi piace ma la posso anche capire, ripeto non approvo ma capisco.
Ma uno non una passata di colpi, niente coltelli, mutilazioni e pistolettate. Scoprire un tradimento e' uno shock una reazione istintiva ci puo' anche stare fa cagare ma e' cosi'.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tornando a bomba... a caldo una reazione tipo schiaffo, non mi piace ma la posso anche capire, ripeto non approvo ma capisco.
> Ma uno non una passata di colpi, niente coltelli, mutilazioni e pistolettate. Scoprire un tradimento e' uno shock una reazione istintiva ci puo' anche stare fa cagare ma e' cosi'.


già. 
Purtroppo invece ,da come emerge dalla cronaca quotidinana, l'omicidio ,lo stalking, le molestie per questioni passionali (gelosia, tradimento, abbandono) sono all'ordine del giorno..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Io beccai un ceffone dalla moglie di un tizio con cui stavo... ci stavamo tutt'e due inconsapevolmente... lei era moglie.

Quando lo vidi a momenti gli resi il favore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tornando a bomba... a caldo una reazione tipo schiaffo, non mi piace ma la posso anche capire, ripeto non approvo ma capisco.
> Ma uno non una passata di colpi, niente coltelli, mutilazioni e pistolettate. Scoprire un tradimento e' uno shock una reazione istintiva ci puo' anche stare fa cagare ma e' cosi'.


si ma vedi, la reazione istintiva potrebbe essere afferrare il cacciavite poggiato sulla mansola e piantarlo in gola.
non èuna cosa così assurda o mai successa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




capisco benissimo il tuo discorso, capisco che non giustifichi e certo lo schiaffo in fondo non ammazza nessuno; non è la pericolosità che mi spaventa, ma il gesto in sè.
non so se riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già.
> Purtroppo invece ,da come emerge dalla cronaca quotidinana, l'omicidio ,lo stalking, le molestie per questioni passionali (gelosia, tradimento, abbandono) sono all'ordine del giorno..


 
ma amore l'omicidio per questioni passionali, nella maggior parte dei casi non è premeditato


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma vedi, la reazione istintiva potrebbe essere afferrare il cacciavite poggiato sulla mansola e piantarlo in gola.
> non èuna cosa così assurda o mai successa
> 
> 
> ...


 si...ma anche il ceffone non è mai veramente così istintivo...in fondo sai che non potresti fare veramente del male serio...un cacciavite è proprio essere in trance...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma vedi, la reazione istintiva potrebbe essere afferrare il cacciavite poggiato sulla mansola e piantarlo in gola.
> non èuna cosa così assurda o mai successa
> 
> 
> ...


Sulla pericolosita' non ci puoi fare un cazzo.
Anche andando in giro potresti venire accoltellata... una reazione come uno schiaffo e' in un certo modo accettabile... tutto quello che va oltre per me e' un disturbo di base che l'altro gia' si covava buono buono.
Per quanto incazzato qualcuno possa essere perdere la ragione e ammazzare mi sembra veramente da fuori di testa senza un briciolo di autocontrollo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sulla pericolosita' non ci puoi fare un cazzo.
> Anche andando in giro potresti venire accoltellata... una reazione come uno schiaffo e' in un certo modo accettabile... tutto quello che va oltre per me e' un disturbo di base che l'altro gia' si covava buono buono.
> Per quanto incazzato qualcuno possa essere perdere la ragione e ammazzare mi sembra veramente da fuori di testa senza un briciolo di autocontrollo.


niente non ce la faccio, sarò limitata ma non riesco ad considerarlo accettabile, lo schiaffo.
ho visto cose veramente allucinanti, partite da uno schiaffo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> niente non ce la faccio, sarò limitata ma non riesco ad considerarlo accettabile, lo schiaffo.
> ho visto cose veramente allucinanti, partite da uno schiaffo


Angelo si vedono anche cose allucinanti partire dal cane del vicino che abbaia... 

Non ho detto che lo trovo normale ed accettabile ma e' un tipo di reazione che mi posso aspettare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angelo si vedono anche cose allucinanti partire dal cane del vicino che abbaia...
> 
> Non ho detto che lo trovo normale ed accettabile ma e' un tipo di reazione che mi posso aspettare


 
ma sarò mica costretta ad aspettarmi uno schiaffo? io mi incazzo come un bufalo se becco uno schiaffo e non me lo aspetto affatto

e piantala di contraddirmi o ti tiro un cartone


----------



## Old reale (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sarò mica costretta ad aspettarmi uno schiaffo? io mi incazzo come un bufalo se becco uno schiaffo e non me lo aspetto affatto
> 
> e piantala di contraddirmi o ti tiro un cartone


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sarò mica costretta ad aspettarmi uno schiaffo? io mi incazzo come un bufalo se becco uno schiaffo e non me lo aspetto affatto
> 
> e piantala di contraddirmi o ti tiro un cartone



Oh minchia ma sa i leggere?

Ho detto posso anche aspettarmelo... niente vado a prendere il cacciavite te lo pianto in fronte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh minchia ma sa i leggere?
> 
> Ho detto posso anche aspettarmelo... *niente vado a prendere il cacciavite te lo pianto in fronte*


sto male


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ce la fa con la bulimia o l'anoressia?


 Con la bulimia...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

in ultimo,
tolta ogni considerazione di civiltà e rispetto dell'umana dignità.......
chi vorrebbe avere  vicino qualcuno che è fedele solo per paura?
se non è una scelta che me ne faccio di tutta questa fedeltà?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma vedi, la reazione istintiva potrebbe essere afferrare il cacciavite poggiato sulla mansola e piantarlo in gola.
> non èuna cosa così assurda o mai successa
> 
> 
> ...


ti spaventa lo scoprirti capace di un gesto simile?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in ultimo,
> tolta ogni considerazione di civiltà e rispetto dell'umana dignità.......
> chi vorrebbe avere vicino qualcuno che è fedele solo per paura?
> se non è una scelta che me ne faccio di tutta questa fedeltà?


senza temere il colpo della strega


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con la bulimia...


'
si' sta facendo aiutare da qualcuno?
se non mangiare affatto fa male, abboffarsi e indursi il vomito o abusare di diuretici e lassativi è pure peggio.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in ultimo,
> tolta ogni considerazione di civiltà e rispetto dell'umana dignità.......
> chi vorrebbe avere vicino qualcuno che è fedele solo per paura?
> *se non è una scelta che me ne faccio di tutta questa fedeltà*?


 Niente. Quando scegliere è impossibile, ciò che si ottiene in cambio non ha nessun valore.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> '
> si' sta facendo aiutare da qualcuno?
> se non mangiare affatto fa male, abboffarsi e indursi il vomito o abusare di diuretici e lassativi è pure peggio.


 Si, fa psicoterapia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti spaventa lo scoprirti capace di un gesto simile?


mi spaventa tanto scoprirmi capace di un gesto simile, quanto che ne siano capaci gli altri


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, fa psicoterapia.


 MM se puoi stalle vicino. Sentirsi isolati quando si ha un problema del genere fa ancora più male. Subentra spesso il convincimento di essere un po' fuori di testa.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MM se puoi stalle vicino. Sentirsi isolati quando si ha un problema del genere fa ancora più male. Subentra spesso il convincimento di essere un po' fuori di testa.


 Quando posso lo faccio. Tanto chi mi sta vicino si sente subito meglio, perchè si rende conto che con la testa c'è chi sta peggio di loro!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando posso lo faccio. Tanto chi mi sta vicino si sente subito meglio, perchè si rende conto che con la testa c'è chi sta peggio di loro!


 io non avevo osato scriverlo, ma mi dai la conferma di essere un uomo molto consapevole 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















seriamente, tu affermi spesso di non starci con la testa: che intendi?
io ho tutt'altra impressione e opinione


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non avevo osato scriverlo, ma mi dai la conferma di essere un uomo molto consapevole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'avere dubbi su ogni cosa (compreso ovviamente me stesso), non saper (o voler?) riconoscere qualunque realtà oggettiva, il distacco emotivo in certe situazioni e con certe persone, il forte coinvolgimento in situazioni e con persone che magari non lo meriterebbero... e tante altre cose che preferisco non dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so se conosci "La danza della realtà" di Alejandro Jodorowsky... mi ci ritrovo molto. Leggilo, è molto interessante e molto bello.


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*...............*

Pensa ho sempre avuto idea che con la testa tu ci stai fin troppo...!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avere dubbi su ogni cosa (compreso ovviamente me stesso), non saper (o voler?) riconoscere qualunque realtà oggettiva, il distacco emotivo in certe situazioni e con certe persone, il forte coinvolgimento in situazioni e con persone che magari non lo meriterebbero... e tante altre cose che preferisco non dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 già il titolo mi alletta....segnerò
I dubbi....e vabbè, sei il re del dubbio: a carnevale dovresti vestirti da punto interrogativo...
quanto alla realtà oggettiva...magari è un'autodifesa perchè certe volte ci circondano cose che facciamo fatica ad accettare....

butta fuori le cose che preferisci non dire...saranno le + interessanti


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...se la metti sottoforma di crudeltà ti do ragione...


 
scusa ma come altro puoi metterla?


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma come altro puoi metterla?


Ma infatti...non la si può mettere in nessun altro modo. E' pura crudeltà e tortura.
Sinceramente mi ha dato davvero fastidio il commento fuori luogo di Air che si chiede se lo rifarà!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti...non la si può mettere in nessun altro modo. E' pura crudeltà e tortura.
> Sinceramente mi ha dato davvero fastidio il commento fuori luogo di Air che si chiede se lo rifarà!


allora meglio se non leggi oltre. sennò altro che fasitidio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. come state?


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora meglio se non leggi oltre. sennò altro che fasitidio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco. Allora ho fatto bene a fermarmi ai primissimi commenti...mi è salito un nervoso tale che ho piantato lì di leggere.
Tutto bene grazie...un pò affaticata ma non mi lamento.
Un bacione


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa ho sempre avuto idea che con la testa tu ci stai fin troppo...!!


 Infatti è così, hai visto giusto. Per certe cose fin troppo...


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> già il titolo mi alletta....segnerò
> I dubbi....e vabbè, sei il re del dubbio: *a carnevale dovresti vestirti da punto interrogativo...*
> quanto alla realtà oggettiva...magari è un'autodifesa perchè certe volte ci circondano cose che facciamo fatica ad accettare....
> 
> butta fuori le cose che preferisci non dire...saranno le + interessanti


 Semmai da esclamativo... a carnevale ci si maschera, e si fa finta di essere ciò che non si è


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*.......*

Infatti è il fin troppe che non va bene vero?magari prendi e ti prendi troppo sul serio.....!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti è il fin troppe che non va bene vero?magari prendi e ti prendi troppo sul serio.....!!


 Alcune cose le prendo effettivamente troppo sul serio. Me stesso... non so, sono sicuramente egocentrico, ma non credo di prendermi sul serio. Se non altro, perchè relativizzando tutto, so quanto possano essere soggettive certe percezioni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai da esclamativo... a carnevale ci si maschera, e si fa finta di essere ciò che non si è


infatti ho detto vestirti, mica mascherarti, così palesi subito la tua peculiarità


----------

